# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Методический кабинет дома культуры

## Зоя Капорина

Здесь можно обмениваться методическим материалом, планами семинаров, фотографиями метод. Кабинетов, новыми идеями в работе. Надеюсь, эта тема будет многим полезна.

----------

оксана- (04.11.2016)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Організація роботи з дітьми
Для організації роботи з дитячої аудиторією необхідно знати і враховувати деякі особливості :
Вікові : 
1.дошкільний вік молодші школярі ( 7-9 ); 
2.підлітки ( 9-15 ); 
3.старшокласники ( 15-17 ).
 Належність до учбових закладів :
1. Школярі ЗОШ , гімназій , коледжів ;
2. Учні ПТУ ;
3. Школярі інтернатів ;
4. Студенти технікумів.
 - Віко – статеві ознаки.
 - Важкі підлітки ( хворі )
 - Належність до міста чи села.
 - Інтереси школярів у вільний час.
Суспільно – політичні , науково – технічні , художні , спортивні.
Організація дозвілевої діяльності з молодшими школярами.
1.	В молодшому віці діти починають тематично – навчальну діяльність. Породжує нові взаємовідносини з вчителями. Народжується почуття відповідальності нові громадські обов’язки. Вона повинна мати навички швидкого виконання завдань, сумлінного відношення до навчання. Крім нормального фізичного та розумового розвитку необхідна психологічна підготовка до навчання.
Для молодшого шкільного віку характерні :
-	Емоційність
-	Прагнення до масових дій
-	Схильність до наслідування
-	Швидке стомлення.
                                Форми роботи
Групові :
Гуртки : 
Художнього читання, хорові, вокальні, танцювальні, книжкова лікарня, ляльковий театр, м’якої іграшки, в’язальні, декоративно - прикладного мистецтва.
Спортивні гуртки :
Плавання, карате, гімнастика, аеробіка, теніс.
В гуртках треба розвивати сумлінне ставлення до виконання завдань, постійно оцінювати роботу, ускладнювати.
Аматорські об’єднання :
«Загадки природи», «Дивовижне – поруч», «Чомучка», 
« Ребятам, о звірятах », клуби цікавих зустрічей.
На заняттях діти будуть знайомитись з природою, тваринним світом, заповідниками.
Бесіди необхідно поєднувати з показом фільмів, фотографіями. Не більше однієї  години.
Масові :
Прогулянки на свіжому повітрі, спортивні змагання, ігрові програми на сюжетні й казковій основі. Зустрічі з письменниками, акторами, композиторами. Концерти для дітей і за участю дітей. Виставки дитячих творів, конкурси читців, пісні, монологи, туристичні походи, екскурсії.
Дитячі свята :
День знань. Свято букваря.
Дитячі ранки :
Новорічні, 8 березня, Перший раз в перший клас.
Головна форма гра або казка.
В програмі ранку використовувати : масові ігри; зустрічі з відомими героями книжок, віршів, пісень; перегляд фільмів, святкове оформлення приміщення, змагальність.
Можна організувати ігрові станції настільних ігор.
Куточок тиші та мудрості ( загадки )
Куточок атракціонів.
Куточок чудеса без чудес ( фокуси )
Майстерня Тук – Тук
Кімната казок.
Організація культурно – дозвілевої діяльності з підлітками.
Психологічні особливості :
1.	Велика активність, бажання виділитися серед однолітків, показати свої вміння, навички.
2.	Підлітки прагнуть до яскравих вражень, героїки, романтики,  таємницям, пошуку.
3.	Бажання самостійно навчитися, самостійно робити.
4.	Бурхливий розвиток організму.
5.	Намагаються оцінити себе порівняно з іншими, бажають активного спілкування з однолітками.

Головна задача:
Залучити підлітків до суспільно активної діяльності, дати можливість проявити себе.
Групові форми роботи
Гуртки:
1.	Художньої самодіяльності.
2.	Декоративно – прикладного мистецтва.
3.	Спортивні.
В гуртках необхідно розвивати активність, ініціативу дітей. Давати можливість брати участь у концертах, фестивалях, конкурсах.
Клуби за інтересами:
1.Шкільні кінотеатри ( школярі повністю обслуговують кінотеатр, виконують обов’язки касира, білетера, чергових, складають репертуар, показують концерти ).
2.Об’єднання героїчних та романтичних професій ( юні друзі прикордонників, міліції, інспектори дорожнього руху, пожежники.) 
Основні форми роботи і теоретичні заняття, лекції, бесіди, зустрічі, екскурсії, походи.
3.Пошукові клуби : Задача – виховання школярів на бойових героїчних традиціях минулого свого краю.
Можуть шукати матеріали документи зустрічатися з героями подій, збирати матеріали для музею організовувати походи, екскурсії.
4.Волонтерські клуби. Їх девіз « Нести радість людям.» Допомагати хворим, сиротам. Вітати ветеранів. Організовувати концерти. Брати участь в озелененні вулиць.
5. Клуби мистецько – художніх напрямків ( поезія, пісня).
                                         Масові форми роботи
1.Проведення спортивних змагань.
2. Організація туристичних походів.
3. Бесіди, диспути на тему право, моралі, моди, медицини, зустрічі, консультації з косметологами, перукарем, різноманітні ранки і вечори відпочинку для підлітків.
4. Ігрові програми та сюжетно – ігрові програми.
5. Бали , бали – карнавали.
6. Виставки творчих робіт, зустрічі з цікавими людьми.
7. Виховання методом гри :
Рухливі  - спортивні ігри ( в мішках, естафети після занять, між ними , щоб діти розважались).
Рольові – ( коли діти виступають в ролі дорослих.)
Масові сюжетні та воєнізовані ігри («Зірниця», «Пошук героя», «Секретний маршрут»)
Естафетні ігри по станціях (шлях від однієї станції до іншої, виконання певних завдань в кожному пункті. Вони можуть бути на літературні , історичні, математичні теми. )
Тиждень – комплекс заходів на тему, які проводяться протягом тижня.
-	Зустрічі з композиторами, співаками, колективами.
-	Тижні книги та казки (літературні ранки та вечори, зустрічі з героями, літературні бесіди і диспути, виставки книг.)
-	Тижні театру ,кіно.
-	Тижні спорту (перегляди та обговорення спортивних передач, зустрічі з спортсменами, спортивні змагання,жартівливі ігри, показові виступи спортсменів, спортивні змагання.)
-	Тижні бойової слави (зустрічі з ветеранами війни, конкурси пісень воєнних років, мітинги біля меморіалів, походи по місцям бойової слави)
-	Тижні етики й етикету(бесіди й диспути, ранки та вечори етикету, конкурсні програми.)
Організація культурно – дозвілевої діяльності з  старшокласниками.
В старшому шкільному віці остаточно формується світогляд, особистість, складається характер. Іноді встановлення особистості проходить суперечливо. Зустрічається порушення моралі, незрілість в проблемі наслідування в моді. Гордовите відношення до товаришів, дорослих.
Старшокласники намагаються знайти своє місце в житті, зрозуміти своє призначення, відбувається встановлення професійних інтересів. 
 Старшокласники кращі помічники в художній самодіяльності для них характерна активність.
Задачі та форми роботи.
1.	 Виявлення та формування інтересів молоді (анкетування, інтерв’ю, бесіди, контакт з батьками)
2.	Залучення до роботи аматорських об’єднань та клубів за інтересами.
3.	Організація морального та правового виховання(бесіди, зустрічі з юристами, лікарями; диспути на суперечливі  теми дружби ,кохання, етикету, вечори по типу суду)
4.	Профорієнтаційна робота ( зустрічі з представниками різних професій, бесіди та диспути на тему «Ким бути?»)
5.	Організація відпочинку молоді : щоденна,
вихідна,
святкова.
6.	Залучення школярів до підготовки та проведення клубних масових заходів (написання сценаріїв, художні виступи, організація виставок, оформлення афіш, запрошень, вирішення організаційних питань).

----------

Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Врахування вікових особливостей учасників ігрових програм. 

        Однією з умов, яка забезпечує ефективність підготовки та проведення ігрової програми, є врахування вікових та індивідуальних особливостей її учасників. 
Але  відомо, що в деякі ігри, рекомендовані дітям, охоче грають і дорослі. Проте гра, призначена для дітей молодшого  віку , значно відрізнятиметься від такої самої гри для дітей старшого віку за складністю ігрових завдань, тривалістю, фізичним навантаженням, яке припадає на кожного її учасника. Ця різниця особливо відчутна в пізнавальних іграх. Географічна чи літературна гра-вікторина, розрахована на рівень знань восьмикласника, не матиме успіху у школярів п'ятого класу саме тому, що на більшість запитань вони просто не зможуть відповісти. Однак це не означає, що сама форма гри-вікторини є неприйнятною для них. Діти молодшого віку, як відомо, залюбки відповідають хором на доступні їм запитання організатора масової гри. Це і є вікторина, яка складається і проводиться з урахуванням вікових особливостей учасників гри.
         Та дітям молодшої за віком групи більщ до вподоби рухливі ігри, нетривалі за часом, з нескладним змістом, з чіткими правилами. Діти  6-8 років захоплюють ігри імітаційного та сюжетного характеру. Типовими рухами у таких іграх є біг із завданнями наздогнати або втекти від того, хто наздоганяє, вчасно зайняти місце, що звільнилося в колі, тощо. Дії в колективі для них складні; їм більше подобаються ігри з перебіганням, стрибками, ловінням і киданням м'ячів та різних предметів. Звичайно, це масові ігри без поділу на команди, хоча в окремих випадках молодшим за віком дітям можуть бути рекомендовані і командні ігрові змагання, наприклад, естафетні ігри. Діти цього віку із задоволенням беруть участь в уявних іграх-мандрівках, ігрових заняттях на свіжому повітрі, в яких переважають рухливі ігри. Люблять вони відгадувати римовані загадки - так звані загадки-добавлянки. 
           Діти 9 10-річного віку відрізняються постійним прагненням до активної практичної діяльності, легко вступають у контакт з однолітками, з дорослими, їх захоплює спільна колективна діяльність, особливо ігри. Вони легко
виконують доручення і не байдужі до тієї ролі, яка їм випадає. Невдача викликає різку втрату інтересу до справи, а успіх - емоційний підйом. Люблять змагатися в усьому: у силі, витримці, витривалості, швидкості реакції, кмітливості, спритності, винахідливості, знаннях тощо. Однак прагнення вийти вперед за рахунок інших може сприяти виявленню егоїстичних якостей, зайвій переоцінці власних знань, умінь, навичок. Тому необхідно створювати такі умови, за яких у  процесі змагання всі допомагали б один одному, а в ході підведення підсумків враховувалася б не тільки безумовна першість, але й бажання надати допомогу, підтримати товаришів. 
     У віці 10-11 років спостерігається значний розвиток координаційних можливостей. Зростає сила, швидкість,спритність і витривалість, вдосконалюється вміння управляти своїм тілом, організм пристосовується до фізичного навантаження. Діти цього віку вже грають в складні за змістом ігри. Це має особливе значення, бо в цьому віці дітей починають цікавити ігри, в яких змагаються вже не окремі учасники, а цілі колективи. Тому доцільно організовувати ігрові  програми з участю кількох команд. Рухливі ігри дітей цього віку тривалі та інтенсивні, збільш суворим дотримуванням правил гри. Слід відзначити постійність інтересів дітей даного віку до вибору ігор.
    Усі ігрові програми за своїм змістом повинні бути яскравими, пам'ятними, емоційними, пізнавальними. 
  Потрібно об'єктивно оцінювати всі конкурси, змагання, тому що діти 10—11 років вже самі можуть це зробити, знаючи можливості своїх товаришів. Вони люблять, коли в ході гри дорослі гідно їх оцінюють, слідкують за дотриманням правил та умов гри, тоді вони й самі намагаються бути дисциплінованими, не порушувати визначених правил та умов.
Діти 11-12-річного віку менш урівноважені.  Вони бурхливо виявляють емоції, серед них частіше виникають конфлікти. Дівчатка - спокійні, розсудливі, слухняні, залюбки погоджуються виконувати доручення. Хлопчики -енергійні, непосидючі, більш емоційні, часто намагаються ухилитися від громадських справ, шукають приклад для себе - сильну й сміливу особистість, мріють про подвиги.
Для дитини даного віку різко зростає роль колективу. Дитина прагне завоювати авторитет, зайняти в колективі гідне місце. Важливе місце в цей віковий період треба відводити рухливим іграм. Для хлопчиків слід організовувати ігри, що сприяють розвитку витривалості, силових якостей, для дівчаток — ігри, які б сприяли розвитку гнучкості тіла, граціозності, рухової активності взагалі. Пояснювати правила та умови гри слід лаконічно, зрозуміло, оцінювати участь треба по-спортивному. Тому в роботі з дітьми 11—12-річного віку доцільно використовувати силу колективу,- його позитивний вплив на особистість. Дітей даного віку бажано залучати до роботи в складі журі, суддів та арбітрів ігрових програм спортивного характеру. В ігровій діяльності дітей даного віку важливою є мотивація їх участі: якщо дитина усвідомлює, що їй надано можливість перевірити свої можливості, чомусь навчитися, то вона буде активним учасником ігрової програми. Елементи серйозності в конкурсно-ігрових программах сприяють особистісному зростанню дитини, розвитку її цілеспрямованості, наполегливості, впевненості у своїх силах та здійсйенні заповітних мрій.
Доцільно планувати, готувати й проводити з дітьми даної вікової категорії такі ігри та конкурсно-ігрові програми, які б сприяли розвитку й удосконаленню конкретних навичок, умінь, здібностей, спонукали б їх до самовдосконалення. Кожну гру чи конкурс необхідно ретельно готувати, мотивувати необхідність участі в них. Для дітей даного віку можна запропонувати такі ігрові програми: «Нумо, хлопці», «Нумо, дівчата», «Попелюшка», «Вечір веселих завдань», «Пошукова гра на місцевості»,«Спартакіада народних ігор», «Сюїта туристичних ігор»,
«Турнір знавців», «Гра-експрес», «Скриня народної мудрості», «Година веселої математики», «Конкурс акторської майстерності» тощо.
В ігровій діяльності підлітків 13—14 років помітні якісні зміни: кількість ігор значно зменшується, а їх зміст ускладнюється. Дітей цікавлять ігри із складним сюжетом, які    відкривають можливості для самостійної творчої діяльності в процесі гри. Підлітків захоплює хід складного тактичного поєдинку. Вони віддають перевагу видам спорту, в яких наявні ігрові елементи, та іграм, що близькі до них за змістом, їх цікавлять також складні естафети з подоланням перешкод, ігри із завданнями (спосіб дій обирають гравці),боротьбою, виручкою та взаємодопомогою.
Інтенсивність і тривалість ігор підлітків значно більші, ніж у молодших дітей. У підлітків продовжується перебудова Нервової системи. Проте вона все ще надто збудлива, що виявляється в нестійкості настрою й поведінки . Усе це вимагає уважного ставлення до дітей цього віку, а також посилення вимог щодо неухильного дотримання порядку й дисципліни в ході ігрових програм, наповнених рухливими іграми. 
Хоча в цьому віці хлопчики й дівчатка часто граються разом, в їхній ігровій діяльності є деяка відмінність. Дівчатка захоплюються іграми, які вимагають спритності, точності рухів, а хлопчики віддають перевагу іграм з елементами силової боротьби, поєдинкам у парах.
І чим старшими є діти, тим ширшим є коло їхніх інтересів, тим складнішими та різноманітнішими  мають бути ігрові завдання.
У віці 13—14 років у підлітків активно формується власна точка зору, виникає прагнення визначити та усвідомити своє місце серед однолітків і дорослих. Підлітки здатні, свідомо досягати поставленої мети, навіть віддаленої в часі. Діти даного віку готові до складної діяльності, яка включає в себе цікаву підготовчу роботу. Підлітки мають знати й відчувати, що виконувана робота справді корисна, потрібна і їм, і тим, хто їх оточує. Помітно поглиблюється у них інтерес до науки, техніки, літератури, мистецтва. їх приваблюють різні клуби за інтересами, гуртки, секції, студії, Із задоволенням беруть участь у вікторинах, турнірах, конкурсах, змаган-
нях. Елемент гри необхідно вносити тонко й ефективно з метою зацікавлення активною пізнавальною діяльністю, виявлення творчих, організаторських,  пізнавальних та
інших здібностей. Для підлітків цікавими будуть такі ігрові програми: «Зоряний час», «Симпатія з 1001 погляду», «Господарочка», «Конкурс акторської майстерності», колективні творчі справи, нетрадиційні форми проведення вікторин.
Старшокласники (15—1.6 років) вже мають певний запас знань, умінь, навичок організаторської та творчої діяльності. Вони із задоволенням запропонують власну тему ігрової програми, організують її підготовку та проведення. Випускники вже задумуються над вибором майбутньої професії, а тому їм цікаво буде випробувати свої сили в конкурсно-ігрових програмах, метою яких є виявлення знань про світ професій. Із задоволенням вони беруть участь в інтелектуальних іграх, змагаючись в' ерудованості та інтелектуальних здібностях. Участь у конкурсно-ігрових програмах
спонукає старшокласників до самооцінки та роздумів, що стосуються власної «Я - концепції». Зокрема їх цікавлять власні можливості, риси, властивості та якості характеру, рівень готовності до сімейного життя, власні почуття, ставлення до оточуючих. У ході ігрової програми необхідно
створювати умови для самореалізації, самоствердження старшокласників, розвитку та вдосконалення їх різноманітних знань, практичних умінь, здібностей. Юнаки та дівчата у 16—17-річному віці досягають високого рівня фізичного розвитку й мають великий руховий
та ігровий досвід. У старшому шкільному віці в основному завершується фізичний розвиток організму. У цей період інтенсивно розвивається мускулатура. Так, м'язи хлопців стають ру-
хливими, здатними швидко переходити від напруження до розслаблення і навпаки. У дівчат м'язова система вдосконалюється дещо повільніше. Завершується формування нервових клітин великих півкуль головного мозку, відбу вається їхній інтенсивний розвиток, насамперед у напрямі
вдосконалення коригувальних функцій.
У процесі гри юнаки та дівчата основну увагу зосереджують на тактиці та результатах своїх дій. Вони виявляють велику самостійність щодо вибору такщки гри і шляхів для досягнення перемоги. Багато хто з них із задоволенням виконує обов'язки керівника, капітана, погоджує дії
своїх команд. Особливо популярними серед старшокласників є ігри зі складними завданнями на координацію рухів, які вимагають виявлення сили, спритності тощо.
Тому старшокласники є активними учасниками ігор та змагань спортивного характеру.
Конкурсно-ігрові програми для старшокласників мають сприяти усвідомленню ними необхідності займатися самоосвітою, самовихованням, самовдосконаленням - пряму-
вати шляхом, який допоможе знайти свою дорогу в житті,зрозуміти його смисл і своє призначення, досягти успіху.Тематика ігрових програм для учнів старшої школи може
бути різноманітною. У кожному конкретному випадку варто враховувати інтереси, уподобання та захоплення старшокласників. Із задоволенням вони беруть участь в інтелектуальному спілкуванні, засіданнях клубу веселих та кмітливих, ігрових програмах спортивного характеру. Актуальними на сучасному етапі будуть ігрові програми, які спонукатимуть учнівську молодь робити правильний вибір у будь-якій життєвій ситуації, вести здоровий спосіб життя.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Проводили семенар для руководителей хореографических кружков.
*
*
*
Хореографічне мистецтво - один із самих масових і дійових засобів естетичного виховання, який має ефективний вплив на всебічний гармонійний розвиток особистості. Навчаючи основам класичного, народно-сценічного, історико-побутового, сучасного танцю керівники колективів ставлять за мету виховання свідомого відношення до навчання, досягаючи таким чином, певного рівня танцювальної техніки та професійної майстерності,
Танець - найулюбленіший і найпопулярніший вид самодіяльного мистецтва - сприяє естетичному вихованню і фізичному розвитку дітей. Навчаючись у хореографічних гуртках, діти знайомляться з мистецтвом хореографії, набувають певну танцювальну підготовку, розвивають пластичність, вміння красиво рухатися, зміцнюють організм, виправляють деякі фізичні вади
Під час занять виробляється творча активність, працьовитість, уважність, розширюється  творча уява,  концентрується увага, зростає культура поведінки, виховується художній смак дитини.
Методичні рекомендації розкривають методику роботи з аматорськими танцювальними колективами, а також досвід та сучасний погляд на розвиток хореографічного мистецтва; вони допоможуть керівникам хореографічних колективів в їх балетмейстерській та постановочній  роботі, а також надають можливість використати нові світові досягнення у вирішенні деяких психолого-педагогічних проблем в роботі із солістами та танцювальними дуетами.
Методичні рекомендації можуть бути корисними керівникам клубних закладів, для ознайомлення із специфікою роботи хореографів, які прагнуть досягти високих творчих результатів в діяльності підпорядкованого клубному закладу танцювального колективу.

----------

Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

продолжение***
РЕЖИСУРА  ТАНЦЮ
Вивчаючи досвід розвитку хореографічного мистецтва, який узагальнювався та викладався на конференціях Всесвітньої Ради танців і спортивних танців, які проходили в Англії та Німеччині, часто виникає запитання - на якому рівні знаходиться хореографія в нашій країні?
Багаточисленні конкурси та огляди хореографічних колективів свідчать про те, що хореографія продовжує розвиватись, а період «виживання» самодіяльних колективів  продовжується за рахунок ентузіазму хореографів, які керують цими колективами.
Керівники самодіяльних колективів на тільки піклуються про «хліб щоденний», а й сповнені сил у боротьбі за якість роботи творчих колективів.
Керівник у сучасному аматорському колективі - це педагог-організатор, хореограф-репетитор, балетмейстер, автор хореографічних композицій, режисер-балетмейстер, що розробляє драматургію танцю, режисер по світлу, а також - художник костюмів та сцени в одній особі.
Керівник танцювального колективу зобов’язаний  звертати увагу на виховання у танцюристів впевненості в собі та вживати заходи по запобіганню стресових ситуацій під час репетицій. Як доводять спеціалісти з психології, кожна людина, що попадає у незнайоме середовище, перебуває у певному стресовому стані, поки в неї не виробляється звичка до перебування в цьому середовищі. Отже, якщо танцюрист знаходиться перший раз у танцювальному залі, то він відчуває певні незручності, незалежно від того, розуміє він це, чи ні. Як треба діяти керівнику  колективу в такій ситуації?
У кожної людини є умовно названа Автономна система мислення (АСМ), яка координує важливі функції організму людини, відповідно до збудження їх зовнішнім середовищем. По-перше, педагогу - хореографу необхідно звернути увагу на цілі, які ставлять перед собою танцюристи. Наприклад, світовий досвід свідчить, що тільки один із восьми танцюристів, націлений на перемогу та виконання сольних партій, цим він задовольняє свої творчі амбіції. Інші танцюристи не бажають нікого перемагати, але в силу свого таланту хочуть одержати задоволення від самого танцю і радість від найкращих результатів тренування.
Як бачимо, цілі різні. Одним для задоволення творчих амбіцій необхідно бути солістами, а другим - достатньо танцювати «для себе».
Тому, якщо Автономна система мислення не буде готова виконати завдання керівника, якщо у дитини не вироблена звичка танцювати на концертах, тоді й результат такого концерту буде незадовільний.
Людина повинна бути адаптованою і почувати себе впевнено на своєму місці. У професіоналів часто застосовується система жорсткого тренування. Цей метод не можна застосувати в дитячих колективах. За кожний успіх, хоча б самий маленький, необхідно дитину обов’язково похвалити та заохотити до наступних надбань.
Виправляти помилки необхідно не ображаючи маленьку людину, в робочому процесі, не виявляти свого незадоволення з приводу помилок. На дітей не можна кричати! Якщо у когось не виходить танцювальний рух, який вимагає керівник колективу і в нього обмаль часу працювати з таким учнями, - необхідно в кінці уроку похвалити дитину бодай за два кроки, які йому вдалося зробити правильно. І  коли ця дитина вийде на сцену і його танець буде складатися лише з декількох кроків, вона не злякається, рівень стресу буде мінімальний. Необхідно знайти впевнені спокійні слова, які стануть ключем для АСМ.
Один з методів підготовки танцюриста - це навчити його «прокручувати» в думках якісь рухи, образи, жести. Це важливий засіб вироблення звички для тіла. Дуже корисним є той факт, коли заняття починається і закінчується позитивними емоціями, думками та натхненними ідеями. В кожному танці повинні бути свій план, мета, виразні засоби, так як на все те,  на що не вироблена звичка, АСМ реагує негативно.Необхідно звернути увагу також на те, що якщо не буде вироблена звичка, то АСМ реагує на ситуацію, як на погрозу.
Керівник колективу зможе досягти набагато кращих результатів, якщо він займається виробленням мети для кожного виконавця окремо і якщо танцюристи разом з ним йдуть до досягнення такої мети, займаються формуванням системи звичок, які постійно тренують організм. При цьому фізична підготовка також приносить свої позитивні наслідки.
Важливим методом підготовки учасників колективу до концертів є систематичний перегляд відео матеріалів. По-перше, учні привчаються бачити себе по телевізору. По-друге, вони краще сприймають зауваження керівника, тому, що самі знаходять свої помилки. По-третє, вони вчаться на кращих зразках роботи інших творчих колективів.
Керівнику необхідно правильно вибрати напрямок тренування, розподілити час для постановчої роботи та роботи з солістами. Спочатку дуже важливо довідатися у кожного з танцюристів, чого вони прагнуть досягти, а потім порівняти цілі з їхніми здібностями. При можливості, корисно запрошувати для постановки танцювальних номерів найкращих постановників - хореографів. Треба прийняти до уваги й те, що для зниження стресу танцюристам необхідна концентрація уваги. 
Вона дуже важлива й повинна носити конкретний характер:
- спочатку народжується думка, ідея, образ;
- потім вона закріплюється у свідомості;
- потім стає звичкою;
- потім втілюється в творчості.
Автономна система щораз запитує організм - ти готовий це зробити? Думати - відчувати - діяти (через аналіз думок) це ті особисті якості танцюриста, які формують характер.
Такі «схеми» допоможуть краще підготувати танцюристів до виконання завдань будь-якої складності. Необхідно пам’ятати, що концентрація уваги танцюристів починається зі спостереження та контролю за подихом.
Можна порекомендувати проходити такі етапи:
1. Концентрація уваги на рахунок «три» - через розслаблення (робиться кожним танцюристом індивідуально). Таке «правильне» дихання веде до розслаблення.
2. У танці розслаблення відбувається без опускання пліч і рук - позиція корпуса залишається незмінною. Розслаблення «за рахунок видиху» виробляє  звичку до розслаблення та концентрації.
3. Знімає стрес та допомагає сконцентруватися вироблення звички тримати намічене завдання «в думках».
Для керівника колективу буває дуже важливим зробити письмовий аналіз танцю і конкретно визначити, які моменти сильні або ж слабкі в танці, і що з ними робити далі.
Працювати з більшою продуктивністю керівнику допомагають такі фактори:
- розслаблення;
- використання своїх переваг (характеру, досвіду, знань);
- використання сильних сторін та професійних надбань танцюристів.
Методика  досягнення різних емоційних станів,  образів розробляється окремо для кожного виконавця. Відпрацьовування різних емоційних станів необхідно проводити доти, поки Автономна система мислення не вкаже на відсутність проблем. Для продуктивності роботи керівника також необхідно встановити емоційні взаємозв’язки  в колективі.
Підготовка особистості танцюриста до виконання завдання:
- актор вживається в образ, концентрує й примножує зовнішню  дію образу;
- активізує конкретні почуття в процесі танцю;
- здійснює концентрацію уваги до початку музики.
Коли людині говорять, що треба щось зробити непідготовлене, Автономна система реагує на цю ситуацію й людина відчуває порушення психічного балансу, перебуває в стані стресу. Тому адаптація до ситуації - це вироблення системи звичок. Можна розвити спокій та впевненість у собі і через вправи у залі.
Якщо взяти пару солістів, то можна вивчити і виконати з нею такі вправи:
- імпровізація - просуватися у залі у вільних рухах, не дивлячись один одному в очі, але здійснюючи інтуїтивний контакт (розвиває почуття контролю над простором);
- погляд в очі, або постійний контакт очима з одночасною танцювальною імпровізацією, вільно рухаючись по залі;
- до початку танцю включити зв’язок - дружній потиск рук;
- встановлення взаємин при запрошенні до танцю - візуальний контакт - контакт «рука в руку» - контакт із корпусом.
Досвід - це також система, що дозволяє зрозуміти мову один одного. Автономна система працює у починаючого танцюриста таким чином, що в нього інколи виникає бажання втекти зі сцени, а досвідчений танцюрист утверджується на своїй танцювальній території, захищає її  швидкими рухами а також необхідними для створення образу позами. Досвідчені танцюристи не піддаються додатковим стресам при зустрічі з іншими танцюристами. Якщо врахувати всі ці зауваження, то працювати з колективом або з різними виконавцями буде набагато простіше.
Досвідчені фахівці перед постановкою танцю розробляють його основні малюнки. Навіть коли вже танок поставлений, кожний раз, в залежності від розміру сцени, знову і знову робиться розмітка сцени. Це дає танцюристам більшу впевненість у своїх силах.
На які моменти керівнику колективу бажано звертати увагу перед виходом танцюристів на сцену? Можна задати декілька запитань, або додати поради:
- «Ви розігрілися?»
- «У вас гарне взуття».
- «Ви знаєте вихідну точку в танці?»
- «Покажіть себе в танці легко й вільно».
- «Думайте про свого партнера».
- «Дотримуйтесь рівного глибокого подиху».
- «Перевірте тонус тіла».
- «Не перегравайте».
- «Не стримуйте емоцій».
- «Не виконуйте рухи, а показуйте образ».
Балетмейстер зобов’язаний побачити, які рухи у танцюристів не дужі чіткі, не дуже гарні і не залишати цей факт без уваги. Уважний керівник буде звертати увагу на різні негативні моменти розвитку танцюриста як особистості, з метою їх усунення та одержання максимально позитивних результатів його виховання. Наприклад, причиною виникнення стресу, може бути негативна оцінка колективу або виступу танцівника членами журі. Незадоволення танцюристи можуть відчути і від власного виступу. Часто буває так, що поведінка або слова партнера створюють стресову ситуацію партнерці не тільки на концертах, але й у репетиційному залі. 
Негативно впливають на виступ такі фактори:
- страх перед наслідками невдалого виступу;
- страх, що не будуть досягнуті бажані результати;
- страх, що колектив переслідують невдачі при виступах;
- страх перед різними недоробками в плані танців.
В кожному конкретному випадку керівник колективу зобов’язаний знайти причини, проаналізувати їх, допомогти виконавцям уникати таких побоювань. Керівники колективів, які беруть участь у конкурсах, оглядах, де є журі повинні пам’ятати, що оцінка журі - це об’єктивний результат суб’єктивного рішення кожного  з членів журі. Треба пам’ятати, що танцювальний колектив, який готується до конкурсу повинен мати багато переваг перед іншими.
При цьому важливо враховувати такі аспекти:
1. Уважно вибирати танцювальний конкурсний репертуар.
2. Узгоджувати план підготовки колективу на конкурс зі своєю дирекцією.
3. Ретельно готувати колектив до постановки танцювального номеру.
Тільки, коли всі танцюристи будуть готові виконати танок без помилок, його можна виставляти на конкурс за участю, будь-якого журі. Необхідно додати, що з професійними виконавцями можливо поставити конкурсний номер приблизно за 3-4 місяця. Якщо ж виконавці аматори, та й ще такі, що тільки починають свою танцювальну кар’єру, то треба на 3-4 роки забути про конкурси і наполегливо виховувати колектив і його солістів.
Якщо ви все ж таки вирішили виступити на конкурсі з молодим колективом, можемо порадити при розробці композиції танцю врахувати такі моменти:
- скласти спочатку драматургію (хід розвитку) вашого танцю;
- знайти оригінальну музику;
- підготовити лексику танцю - розробити рухи, пози, жестикуляцію, міміку;
- створити малюнки переміщення танцюристів по сценічній площадці, враховуючи різні ракурси;
- уяснити для себе й для виконавців, який повинен бути емоційний стан при сценічному втіленні;
- опрацювати комбінації танцю на предмет логіки рухів.
Основний закон побудови танцю - його драматургія і передача емоційного стану людини (радість, горе, любов, ревнощі, розпач, хитрість, підозрілість, самозакоханість, безтурботність, безстрашність).
Відповідно до цього закону танець повинен поєднувати в собі основні частини:
1. Експозиція (ясна, зрозуміла). Вона вводить в дію.
2. Зав’язка (чітка, яскрава).
3. Розвиток дії, що по наростаючій йде до кульмінації.
4. Кульмінація (як і зав’язка - яскрава, вражаюча). Це вершина танцю, музично-хореографічної дії.
5. Розв’язка (підготовлена всім ходом дії) залишає остаточне враження від танцю, завершує думку хореографічної композиції.
Після концертного виступу, необхідний аналіз танцю.
Музика і танцювальна мова (жести, міміка) повинні бути зрозумілими - це одна з умов успіху колективу і його керівника.

----------

Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Продолжение***
ПРОБЛЕМНІ  ПИТАННЯ  ПІДГОТОВКИ
ТАНЦЮВАЛЬНОГО  КОЛЕКТИВУ  ДО  ВИСТУПУ  НА   СЦЕНІ
Однією з важливих проблем підготовки танцювального номеру є вибір музичного матеріалу. Хореографія вимагає від балетмейстерів - постановників вибирати кращі зразки музичного матеріалу, особливо тоді, коли мова йде про фольклор. Робота сучасного балетмейстера в самодіяльному колективі пов’язана з підбором готового музичного матеріалу для певних сюжетних композицій, щоб створити драматургію танцю.
Якість роботи танцювального колективу залежить також від вікового складу його учасників. Якщо ми говоримо про режисуру танцю взагалі, то при роботі з дітьми 4-6 років ми мусимо говорити про режисуру уроку, тому що дітям спочатку потрібна гра, а не танці. Вони охоче виконують певні ролі, із задоволенням вчаться, якщо урок перетворюється  на маленьку виставу із своєю драматургією.
На жаль, деякі батьки  іноді поводяться,  як і окремі керівники клубних закладів: ми вам своїх дітей «здали», а нам потрібно, щоб через місяць вони вже танцювали. Такий підхід наносить шкоди їхнім дітям, тому що навіть квіти в природі зацвітають в різний час. А дитяча творчість настільки індивідуальна, що не можна допускати форсування подій. Коли з дитини батьки «терміново» хочуть зробити «зірку» - це схоже на ситуацію, коли лікарі насильно змушують вагітну жінку на п’ятому місяці терміново народити недоношену дитину. У цьому випадку є тільки два результати: або дитина не виживе, або після довгих витрат часу, зусиль і різних медичних заходів вона виживе, але навряд чи буде вдячна тим, хто придумав таку акцію. Тому урок з дітьми повинен мати певну драматургію: зав’язка  (початок уроку), розвиток подій, кульмінація уроку, розв’язка і висновки з уроку з залученням позитивних емоцій та результатів для кожної дитини. Згодом діти «відкриються» і будуть проявляти свої індивідуальні здібності  та знання, які вони одержали від керівника.
Якщо колектив підготовлений до показу номера у ролях - то його можна виставляти на сцену. А якщо колектив підготовлений тільки технічно, але не підготовлений в плані акторської майстерності, то його показувати не можна. Особливо, якщо мова йде про те, що «у цю неділю відбудеться концерт для ветеранів, тому треба терміново виступити, бо в разі відмови можуть обмежити фінансування на наступний рік, або батьки перестануть приводити своїх дітей у колектив». В цьому випадку, якщо діти готові до виконання своїх ролей, можна показати міні - спектакль на 4 -5 хвилин, але не більше, щоб діти не втомилися.
Якщо ж танцювальна композиція має тричастинну форму, то для її показу необхідно більше часу - 7-15 хвилин. Але при цьому треба врахувати ситуацію - чи готовий глядач до того, щоб сприйняти міні балетний спектакль на 10-15 хвилин?
Як же створюються номери? Скільки часу реально необхідно, щоб побачити те, чого ще  не має в «природі»? Іноді місяць, іноді рік, іноді трохи більше. Наприклад, пошуки музики до спектаклю можуть зайняти часу більше, ніж побудова всього номера. Може бути багато красивої чи задушевної музики, але не тієї, яка потрібна.
«Ведмежу послугу» колективу може зробити керівник клубного закладу, який рекомендує взяти будь-яку «українську музику» і поставити що-небудь «аби швидко» і показати, що завгодно - «аби було». Балетмейстер повинен постійно «слухати» музику, навіть тоді, коли музика вже підібрана, тому що вона може підказати нову лексику танцю (навіть коли номер уже поставлений). З професійним ростом колективу у виконавців з’являються нові технічні чи акторські можливості і номер може прийняти більш закінчену форму, що буде ідеально наближена  до задуму балетмейстера. Отже музика стоїть на першому місці у постановці танцю, потім «приходить» ідея. Наприклад, підібрана музика з назвою «Від села до села». Номер починає народжуватись під впливом назви музики. Так народжується лібрето. Наприклад, хлопчики 7-8 років  їдуть на возі в інше село, а там їх зустрічають дівчата. Вони знайомляться і починають танцювати. Кульмінація в цій дії полягає в тому, що вони один з одним змагаються - хто краще станцює різні танцювальні комбінації. Самий маленький учасник «проспав усе знайомство», дівчинка його розбудила і вони спостерігають за всією цією дією. Спочатку танок відбувається один перед другим, потім вони починають танцювати парами. Хлопчики так утомилися, що посадили дівчат на підлогу, а ті почали лаятися з хлопчиками про те, що вони не хочуть більше танцювати. Наближається розв’язка - дівчата разом із хлопчиками «сідають на віз» і всі разом від’їзжають. А пари солістів спочатку ховаються, а потім тікають за возом.
У такому номері керівник танцювального колективу повинен бачити актора. Не кожного, в такому віці, поставиш солістом, ним може бути дитина з яскраво вираженими акторськими здібностями. Керівник повинен побачити спочатку особистість, а потім вже готувати учасників технічно. Не кожен танцюрист, який «високо ноги піднімає» чи «крутиться,  як дзига» може бути солістом.
Коли виконавці готові до виходу на сцену - починається підготовка костюмів. Це дуже тісно пов’язано з умовами сцени, її розташуванням і «одягом».
Інші важливі умови успіху виступу колективу - це світло, атрибутика, декорації. Все це служить драматургії танцю. Якщо цих компонентів немає - то ми говоримо, що танець - «бідний», «обмежений», «недопрацьований», а значить - його не можна показувати глядачу.
Якщо брати малі форми хореографії ( на 2-3 пари або на 2-3 виконавця), то робота з ними начебто легше, але складніше працювати з солістами, тому що вся увага буде сконцентрована саме на них. Особливо це пов’язано з колективом танцюристів, що тільки розпочинають свою кар’єру. Можна порадити розпочинати роботу в колективі з малих форм. Але тут існує і друга сторона медалі - чим менше виконавців, тим повинна бути вище якість їхньої роботи на сцені.
Багато колективів так і починають свою роботу: дівчатка є, а хлопчиків дуже мало. Можна поставити «Лісові розмови» на музику Караванова. Цей танець має тричастинну форму. Перша частина представляє образ лісової Мавки. Вона просипається і одна танцює свій танець. У другій частині з різних куліс по одній  з’являються чотири дівчинки, кожна з них кличе Мавку в свою сторону. Коли вони танцюють навколо Мавки, та розуміє, що вона не одна в лісі. Кожна дівчинка танцює свою сольну партію, це заключає в собі елемент змагальності ( у кожної танець кращий, ніж у подруги). Третя частина - дівчата залучають Мавку у свій танець і вони разом танцюють у загальному танці. Весь танець побудований на класиці, па-де-бурре і вальсових доріжках. Особливість роботи з колективом полягає в тім, що необхідно виконати задачу, коли кожна дитина повинна відчути себе особистістю, це дуже важливо в  цьому номері. Цей момент досягається засобом поліфонії. Кожна дитина, незалежно від того, в якій лінії вона танцює, повинна мати свою «особисту» партію. І в кожного повинна бути можливість виявити себе як особистість. Дуже важливо, щоб керівник колективу не «зациклювався» на комусь одному, а щоб кожен виконавець знав, що сьогодні він не соліст, а завтра - теж буде солістом.
Звичайно, не можна не сказати і про стимулюючі фактори. Повинна бути перспектива творчого росту для кожного в колективі. Наприклад, у вас є тільки один хлопчик. Можна зробити номер «Біля криниці», де працює одна пара (вік 15-16 років).
Коли підбирається лексика танцю, керівник спочатку ставить «на собі». Програє усі партії спочатку і до кінця танцю. І зовсім не правильно, коли керівник приходить в зал і ставить танець на «танцюристах».  Такий балетмейстер - недбайливий. Постановка танцю  завжди авторська робота. ЇЇ спочатку складає балетмейстер, а потім починається «перенос» танцю на виконавців.
Дуже рідко буває так, що балетмейстер поставив танець - і все закінчено. Найчастіше буває, коли поставлений номер потребує доробки. Доробка може тривати роками, цього вимагає багато факторів - виконавці, костюми, світло, атрибутика. Особливо велика робота відбувається після перших концертів номера - треба щось ускладнити щось поміняти, а дещо - заново зробити. Балетмейстер повинен дивитися на номер не зі сцени, а в залі. Так краще зрозуміти,  як і що виглядає, яка реакція глядача, які жести треба змінити, де треба підсилити драматургію.
Наприклад. Треба зробити великий зимовий номер. Спочатку показують вихід колядників. Вони колядують, щедрують, одержують подарунки, а потім  чують, що ідуть старші. Молоді сховали свої подарунки і сховались самі. Потім з’являються старші - це зав’язка. Не сцену виходять вертепні образи: Ведмідь, Чорт, Коза. Знову виходять молодші і починається перегук - старші танцюють навколо одних образів. А молодші навколо інших - це розвиток дії.  Потім уся дія підходить до кульмінації - знаходять мішок з подарунками, що наколядували. Старші збирають усі подарунки і весь цей «паровоз» їде далі колядувати в іншім місці - це розв’язка. Однак в кожного керівника, балетмейстера повинна бути своя думка, як це все зробити й показати на сцені. Особливість роботи з дитячим танцювальним колективом - в обов’язковому порядку повинні працювати окремо з хлопчиками і окремо з дівчатками. Потім раз у тиждень додати змішані заняття. А потім -  ставити в пари. Обов’язково повинна враховуватися психологія дитини (спостерігати  деякий час - хто кому подобається?). Ці перші кроки особливо важливі. Стає хлопчик з дівчинкою в пару і їм це подобається, вони радіють - зрозуміло, що тут проблем не буде. Деякі діти самі прекрасно працюють, але коли їх поставити у пари - працювати не хочуть.
Педагог - це психолог, він повинен формувати відносини в парі. Проходить якийсь період і пари починають звикати один до одного. Цей період може розтягнутися на місяці,  процес повинен «устоятись», а потім можна потихеньку змінювати пари, поки танцюристи не звикнуть один до одного в різних складах. Чи може керівник робити те ж саме, але вольовим методом? Так може. Але цей варіант гірший, хоч результат може бути стабільнішим. Якщо ж усе було зроблено правильно, то можна ставити танцюристів в будь-які пари. Починається постановка номера і виконавці самі знаходять свою пару, зручну для виконання тієї чи іншої ролі. Але якщо в якоїсь пари  щось не виходить, то можна не боячись негативних реакцій, спокійно поміняти пари. А бувають й зовсім незрозумілі варіанти створення пар, наприклад, хлопчик на голову нижчий  за дівчинку, або у два рази тонший. В цьому варіанті керівник зобов’язаний припиняти усякі насмішки і виключити можливі моральні травми. Усі діти повинні бути в рівних умовах для свого творчого розвитку. Тобто, при підборі пар, особливо дитячих, треба бути дуже чуйним і уважним, щоб не наробити помилок і не поранити особистість дитини.

----------

Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## ленсанна

Большое спасибо за материал...только форум международный, и язык общения здесь - русский. Если не трудно, переведите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Ленсанна, извините, но переводить у меня нету времени ( маленький ребенок) . Делюсь тем что проводили на работе до декрета. :) Если информация кому то нужна , думаю, найдут способ перевести. Извините еще раз!:)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Методика підготовки і проведення конкурсно-ігрових програм

Ігрова програма  - це  комплекс ігор  різних  видів , об’єднаних єдиною темою з метою втілення певної  ідеї , гармонійно й логічно взаємопов’язаних  сюжетом.
Складовими ігрової програми  можуть бути  конкурси – експромти : наприклад , хто швидше складе з аркуша  паперу літачок і запустить  його в політ ; хто  швидше  зможе  вирізати із  аркуша паперу   сніжинку та багато інших. Якщо  програма містить подібні  конкурси – експромти  та ігри – змагання , то її можна назвати  конкурсно – ігровою. 

Формування теми ігрових програм залежить від того , якими є її 
ідея  та зміст , з якою категорією  населення  вона  проводиться . Тема ігрової програми має бути короткою й повинна відображати  її ідею , викликати  інтерес і зацікавленість  майбутніх учасників програми. Формування теми залежить від естетичного смаку , почуття гумору  та творчого потенціалу її організаторів.
Будь – яка ігрова програма має певну послідовність  дій  у ході  підготовки та проведення  ігрової програми, на якій зупинимося детальніше.

•	Продукування ідеї програми . Ідея символізує  те , для чого  й заради чого  проводиться програма. 
•	Визначення мети програми.
•	Робота з першоджерелами: методичною, довідниковою літературою, художньою літературою; добір віршованих та прозових текстів і т.д.
•	Визначення конкретної теми змісту програми. Дозволяє звузити зміст програми.
•	Врахування адресності – слід чітко уявити , для якої вікової групи  призначена програма , в яких умовах і на  якій  сцені вона проводиться, якою буде аудиторія глядачів тощо. У зв’язку з цим  продумується її сюжет.
•	Продумування оригінального сценарно-режисерського ходу.
•	Творчий підхід до вибору ігор, розробки конкурсів.
•	Проектування логічних переходів від однієї гри до іншої. Логічні переходи можуть  бути  складені  у прозовій  або у віршованій формі. 
•	Проектування художньо-естетичного та музичного оформлення програми. Оформлення повинно бути підготовлене відповідно до ідеї та теми ігрової програми. Завдяки оформленню присутні  мають зрозуміти  й запам’ятати те головне , заради чого організовувалась програма . Слова ведучих у супроводі музичного оформлення покликані  психологічно готувати всіх присутніх до відповідного сприймання  того , що відбувається на сцені чи в залі: викликати веселий , радісний настрій,встановлювати  тишу і спокій у залі , спонукати до вболівання, співпереживання , активної участі у масових іграх, підтримки та привітання учасників оваціями й оплесками тощо.

•	Вибір форм і методів активізації глядачів. Робота з глядачами тоді, коли команди вирішують запропоновані їм завдання та готуються до їх захисту чи представлення. У цей час глядачам пропонують масові ігри . ігри- жарти, фокуси , видовищні атракціони, участь уболівальників обох команд у колі пісень тощо.
•	Підготовка до оцінювання участі команд  в іграх та конкурсах передбачає вирішення питань про нагородження переможців. Слід продумати , хто безпосередньо буде  визначати переможців  у конкурсах та іграх: ведучі чи компетентні члени  журі. Необхідно передбачити відзначення й нагородження всіх активних учасників ігрової програми, продумати  й дібрати оптимальні методи  й форми підведення підсумків: першими доцільно нагороджувати учасників, а потім – переможців; подякувати всім  хто був причетний до її підготовки та проведення. 
•	Передбачення форм відзначення й нагородження учасників(дипломи, медалі, ордени і т. д.)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Методичні поради щодо підготовки і проведення ігрових програм
Ігрова програма є комплексною формою організації ігрової діяльності людей різних вікових категорій.
Всі без винятку із задоволенням беруть участь в ігрових програмах.  Ігрові програми можуть проводитися зі сцени, у спортивній залі,
на відкритих та спортивних майданчиках, на лісових галявинах.
•	Ігрова програма, як правило, обмежена часовими рамками - вона має продовжуватися не більше 45 хвилин. 
•	У структурі ігрової програми повинно бути 5-7 ігор. Кількість пропонованих ігор та конкурсів залежні від їх змісту та часу проведення, віку учасників.
•	Однією з умов ефективності проведення ігрової програми є написання її детального сценарію, в якому враховуються всі дрібниці. Рекомендується підготувати  кілька примірників сценаріїв: для кожного ведучого, помічників ведучих, звукооператорів, а в разі потреби  і для членів журі. Окрім цього, слід розробити детальний план підготовки до проведення ігрової програми: добір ігор, виготовлення реквізиту, визначення учасників, написання тексту та оформлення оголошення, вибір ведучих та їх помічників, підготовка наочного та музичного оформлення, перевірка наявності технічного забезпечення, робочого стану технічних засобів, оформлення приміщення, сцени, підготовка нагород, призів, запрошення членів журі тощо.

Щоб нічого не забути, краще скласти список усього необхідного до початку проведення ігрової програми.
Потрібно ретельно продумати художнє вирішення програми: зовнішній вигляд ведучих, оформлення сцени, добір музичного супроводу, виготовлення реквізиту (відповідних  розмірів та яскравих кольорів). З метою дотримання правил санітарії та- гігієни, нічого з реквізиту не повинно кластися на підлогу (аркуші паперу, ручки, елементи костюму то-
що повинні знаходитися на спеціальних столцках чи стільцях). Тому важливим моментом є підготовка та розташування робочих місць для учасників програми, ведучих та їх помічників, членів журі, гостей, глядачів. Меблі потрібно розставити так, щоб створити максимально зручні умови
для проведення програми. Якщо її ходом передбачено проведення виставки дитячих робіт, то необхідно підготувати місце для виставки, відповідно оформити творчі роботи учасників (назва виробу — малюнку, ілюстрації), ім'я та прізвище автора, школа, район, область тощо). Доцільно,
щоб перед початком конкурсно-ігрової програми всі учасники, бажаючі та члени журі могли оглянути виставлені конкурсні роботи. Етап демонстрації результатів дитячої творчості повинен стати яскравою емоційною подією в житті учасника.
•	Якщо в ході програми часто використовуються музичні фрагменти, то рекомендується здійснити запис фонограми, щоб не виникало проблем із музичним супроводом. Для зручності прораховують час на проведення окремих частин програми, добирають оптимальний музичний супровід, записують на одну касету у потрібній послідовності - таким чином уникають небажаних пауз, затримок, пов'язаних із пошуком музичних заставок.

•	У спортивно-ігрових, інтелекгуально-пізнавальних та  розважально-ігрових програмах переможці визначаються за кількісними показниками: кількісно правильних відповідей, набраних балів, перемог в окремих іграх, конкурсах, змаганнях,. витраченого часу на виконання завдання тощо. Якщо у конкурсних програмах завдання мають переважно творчий характер, то для визначення переможця використовують якісні показники: знання, витонченість, краса, художньо-естетична цінність, рівень
складності, власна творчість, фантазія, винахідливість, дотепність, оригінальність.
З метою запобігання суб'єктивному оцінюванню й наближення його до об'єктивного необхідно дотримуватися ряду вимог: 
-	не доручати суддівство одній людині (у складі журі має бути не менше трьох-семи компетентних осіб), 
-	не рекомендується запрошувати до складу журі людей, зацікавлених у результатах програми. 
-	Суддівство не повинно стати причиною конфліктів та непорозумінь, що призводять  образ. 
-	Для успішної роботи членів журі слід визначити критерії оцінювання кожного конкурсу, підготувати картки оцінювання, аркуші паперу, ручки, табло, зведену таблицю оцінок, картки із зазначеними на них балами. 
-	Після кожного конкурсу результати участі обов'язково потрібно оголошувати усно, висвітлювати на табло чи демонструвати якимось іншим чином. Наприклад, в ігровій: програмі «Веселка» за кожну перемогу команда отримує кольоровий спектр веселки й прикріплює
його на візитці своєї команди . 
-	Доцільно, щоб у своїх виступах члени журі не лише висловлювали власні думки та оцінки, а й переконливо їх обґрунтовували.
Вирішальна роль належить ведучому. Саме від нього залежить, наскільки цікаво й жваво пройде ігрова програма. Ведучий має бути ерудованим, спритним і кмітливим, готовим до коментарів-експромтів у ході проведення програми   та подавати добрий приклад учасникам гри, багатьом з яких доведеться також бути ведучими. Саме тому роль ведучого ігрової програми може виконати не кожен. Ведучих потрібно готувати шляхом проведення репетицій (вихід на сцену, внесення коректив у вимову та інтонацію голосу, міміку та жести), що сприятиме формуванню їх сценічної культури. Ведучих може бути кілька (2—5). 
Помічників ведучих також потрібно підготували: вони повинні знати порядок забезпечення учасників програми необхідним реквізитом, спортивним інвентарем чи іншим матеріалом та час, коли все зайве зі сцени слід забрати.

У процесі проведення ігрової програми ведучі повинні чітко оголошувати, кого вони запрошують до участі у грі- змаганні, як вона називається, лаконічно й доступно визначати завдання учасникам, знайомити їх з правилами та умовами проведення гри, а також - критеріями оцінювання результатів участі в ній.
Під час проведення конкурсу чи гри ведучі мають дозувати час їх проведення, коментувати дії учасників, підбадьорювати їх, звергатися до вболівальників із пропозицією підтримати учасників оплесками тощо.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, все хорошо переводит Яндекс-переводчик. Вот, только что за минуту перевела предыдущий текст. 
Зоя, большое спасибо за ценный материал.


Методика подготовки и проведения конкурсно-игровых программ

Игровая программа - это комплекс игр разных видов , объединенных единой темой с целью воплощения определенной идеи , гармонично и логически взаимосвязанных сюжетом.
Составляющими игровой программы могут быть конкурсы - экспромты : например , кто быстрее составит из листа бумаги самолетик и запустить его в полет ; кто быстрее сможет вырезать из листа бумаги снежинку и много других. Если программа содержит подобные конкурсы - экспромты и игры - соревнования , то ее можно назвать конкурсно - игровой. 

Формирование темы игровых программ зависит от того , каковы ее 
идея и содержание , с какой категорией населения она проводится . Тема игровой программы должна быть краткой и должна отражать его идею , вызвать интерес и заинтересованность будущих участников программы. Формирование темы зависит от эстетического вкуса , чувства юмора и творческого потенциала ее организаторов.
Любая игровая программа имеет определенную последовательность действий в ходе подготовки и проведения игровой программы, на которой остановимся подробнее.

• Продуцирование идеи программы . Идея символизирует то , для чего и ради чего проводится программа. 
• Определение цели программы.
• Работа с первоисточниками: методической, довідниковою литературой, художественной литературой; подбор стихотворных и прозаических текстов и т.д.
• Определение конкретной темы содержания программы. Позволяет сузить содержание программы.
• Учет адресности - следует четко представить , для какой возрастной группы предназначена программа , в каких условиях и на какой сцене она проводится, какой будет аудитория зрителей и т.д. В связи с этим продумывается ее сюжет.
• Продумывание оригинального сценарно-режиссерского хода.
• Творческий подход к выбору игр, разработки конкурсов.
• Проектирование логических переходов от одной игры к другой. Логические переходы могут быть составлены в прозе или в стихотворной форме. 
• Проектирование художественно-эстетического и музыкального оформления программы. Оформление должно быть подготовлено в соответствии с идеи и темы игровой программы. Благодаря оформлению присутствующие должны понять и запомнить то главное , ради чего организовывалась программа . Слова ведущих в сопровождении музыкального оформления призваны психологически готовить всех присутствующих до соответствующего восприятия того , что происходит на сцене или в зале: вызвать веселое , радостное настроение,устанавливать тишину и спокойствие в зале , побуждать к переживания, сопереживания , активного участия в массовых играх, поддержки и приветствия участников овациями и аплодисментами и т.д.

• Выбор форм и методов активизации зрителей. Работа со зрителями тогда, когда команды решают предложенные им задачи и готовятся к их защите или представления. В это время зрителям предлагают массовые игры . игры - шутки, фокусы , зрелищные аттракционы, участие болельщиков обеих команд в кругу песен и т.д.
• Подготовка к оценке участия команд в играх и конкурсах предполагает решение вопросов о награждении победителей. Следует продумать , кто непосредственно будет определять победителей в конкурсах и играх: ведущие или компетентные члены жюри. Необходимо предусмотреть празднования и награждения всех активных участников игровой программы, продумать и подобрать оптимальные методы и формы подведения итогов: первыми целесообразно награждать участников, а потом - победителей, поблагодарить всех кто был причастен к ее подготовке и проведению. 
• Предсказания форм празднование и награждение участников(дипломы, медали, ордена и т. д.)

----------

Ludmila Mikus (09.10.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

И вот еще

Методические советы по подготовке и проведению игровых программ
Игровая программа является комплексной формой организации игровой деятельности людей разных возрастных категорий.
Все без исключения с удовольствием принимают участие в игровых программах. Игровые программы могут проводиться со сцены, в спортивном зале,
на открытых и спортивных площадках, на лесных полянах.
• Игровая программа, как правило, ограничена временными рамками - она должна продолжаться не более 45 минут. 
• В структуре игровой программы должно быть 5-7 игр. Количество предлагаемых игр и конкурсов зависимы от их содержания и времени проведения, возраста участников.
• Одним из условий эффективности проведения игровой программы является написание ее детального сценария, в котором учитываются все мелочи. Рекомендуется подготовить несколько экземпляров сценариев: для каждого ведущего, помощников ведущих, звукооператоров, а в случае необходимости и для членов жюри. Кроме этого, следует разработать детальный план подготовки к проведению игровой программы: подбор игр, изготовление реквизита, определение участников, написание текста и оформление объявления, выбор ведущих и их помощников, подготовка наглядного и музыкального оформления, проверка наличия технического обеспечения, рабочего состояния технических средств, оформление помещения, сцены, подготовка наград, призов, приглашение членов жюри и т.д.

Чтобы ничего не забыть, лучше составить список всего необходимого до начала проведения игровой программы.
Нужно тщательно продумать художественное решение программы: внешний вид ведущих, оформление сцены, подбор музыкального сопровождения, изготовление реквизита (соответствующих размеров и ярких цветов). С целью соблюдения правил санитарии и гигиены, ничего из реквизита не должно класть на пол (листы бумаги, ручки, элементы костюма то-
что должны находиться на специальных столцках или стульях). Поэтому важным моментом является подготовка и расположение рабочих мест для участников программы, ведущих и их помощников, членов жюри, гостей, зрителей. Мебель нужно расставить так, чтобы создать максимально удобные условия
для проведения программы. Если ее ходом предусмотрено проведение выставки детских работ, то необходимо подготовить место для выставки, соответственно оформить творческие работы участников (название изделия - рисунке, иллюстрации), имя и фамилия автора, школа, район, область и т.д.). Целесообразно,
чтобы перед началом конкурсно-игровой программы все участники, желающие и члены жюри могли осмотреть выставленные конкурсные работы. Этап демонстрации результатов детского творчества должен стать ярким эмоциональным событием в жизни участника.
• Если в ходе программы часто используются музыкальные фрагменты, то рекомендуется осуществить запись фонограммы, чтобы не возникало проблем с музыкальным сопровождением. Для удобства просчитывают время на проведение отдельных частей программы, подбирают оптимальный музыкальное сопровождение, записывают на одну кассету в нужной последовательности - таким образом избегают нежелательных пауз, задержек, связанных с поиском музыкальных заставок.

• В спортивно-игровых, інтелекгуально-познавательных и развлекательно-игровых программах победители определяются по количественным показателям: количественно правильных ответов, набранных баллов, побед в отдельных играх, конкурсах, соревнованиях,. затраченного времени на выполнения задания. Если в конкурсных программах задачи носят преимущественно творческий характер, то для определения победителя используются качественные показатели: знания, изящество, красота, художественно-эстетическая ценность, уровень
сложности, собственное творчество, фантазия, изобретательность, остроумие, оригинальность.
С целью предотвращения субъективного оценивания и приближение его к объективному необходимо придерживаться ряда требований: 
- не поручать судейство одному человеку (в составе жюри должно быть не менее трех-семи компетентных лиц), 
- не рекомендуется приглашать в состав жюри людей, заинтересованных в результатах программы. 
- Судейство не должно стать причиной конфликтов и недоразумений, которые приводят образ. 
- Для успешной работы членов жюри следует определить критерии оценивания каждого конкурса, подготовить карточки оценивания, листы бумаги, ручки, табло, сводную таблицу оценок, карточки с указанными на них баллами. 
- После каждого конкурса результаты участия обязательно нужно объявлять устно, освещать на табло или демонстрировать каким-то другим образом. Например, в игровой: программе «Радуга» за каждую победу команда получает цветной спектр радуги и прикрепляет
его на визитке своей команды . 
- Целесообразно, чтобы в своих выступлениях члены жюри не только высказывали собственные мнения и оценки, но и убедительно их обосновывали.
Решающая роль принадлежит ведущему. Именно от него зависит, насколько интересно и живо пройдет игровая программа. Ведущий должен быть эрудированным, находчивым и сообразительным, готовым к комментариям-экспромтов в ходе проведения программы и подавать хороший пример участникам игры, многим из которых придется также быть ведущими. Именно поэтому роль ведущего игровой программы может выполнить не каждый. Ведущих нужно готовить путем проведения репетиций (выход на сцену, внесение корректив в произношение и интонацию голоса, мимику и жесты), что будет способствовать формированию их сценической культуры. Ведущих может быть несколько (2-5). 
Помощников ведущих также нужно подготовили: они должны знать порядок обеспечения участников программы необходимым реквизитом, спортивным инвентарем или другим материалом и время, когда все лишнее со сцены следует забрать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Перевод 

Учет возрастных особенностей участников игровых программ. 

Одним из условий, которое обеспечивает эффективность подготовки и проведения игровой программы, является учет возрастных и индивидуальных особенностей ее участников. 
Но известно, что в некоторые игры, рекомендуемые детям, охотно играют и взрослые. Однако игра, предназначенная для детей младшего возраста , будет значительно отличаться от такой же игры для детей старшего возраста по сложности игровых задач, продолжительностью, физической нагрузкой, которое приходится на каждого ее участника. Эта разница особенно ощутима в познавательных играх. Географическая или литературная игра-викторина, рассчитанная на уровень знаний восьмиклассника, не будет иметь успеха у школьников пятого класса именно потому, что на большинство вопросов они просто не смогут ответить. Однако это не означает, что сама форма игры-викторины является неприемлемой для них. Дети младшего возраста, как известно, охотно отвечают хором на доступные им вопрос организатора массовой игры. Это и есть викторина, которая составляется и проводится с учетом возрастных особенностей участников игры.
И детям младшей по возрасту группы более по душе подвижные игры, непродолжительные по времени, с несложным содержанием, с четкими правилами. Дети 6-8 лет увлекают игры имитационного и сюжетного характера. Типичными движениями в таких играх является бег с заданиями догнать или убежать от того, кто догоняет, вовремя занять освободившееся место в кругу, и т.д. Действия в коллективе для них сложные; им больше нравятся игры с перебежкам, прыжками, ловінням и бросанием мячей и различных предметов. Конечно, это массовые игры без разделения на команды, хотя в отдельных случаях младшим по возрасту детям могут быть рекомендованы и командные игровые соревнования, например, эстафетные игры. Дети этого возраста с удовольствием принимают участие в воображаемых играх-путешествиях, игровых занятиях на свежем воздухе, в которых преобладают подвижные игры. Любят они отгадывать рифмованные загадки - так называемые загадки-добавлянки. 
Дети 9 10-летнего возраста отличаются постоянным стремлением к активной практической деятельности, легко вступают в контакт со сверстниками, со взрослыми, их увлекает совместная коллективная деятельность, особенно игры. Они легко выполняют поручения и не безразличны к той роли, которая им выпадает. Неудача вызывает резкую потерю интереса к делу, а успех - эмоциональный подъем. Любят соревноваться во всем: в силе, выдержке, выносливости, скорости реакции, смекалки, ловкости, находчивости, знаниях и т.д. Однако стремление выйти вперед за счет других может способствовать выявлению эгоистических качеств, излишней переоценке собственных знаний, умений, навыков. Поэтому необходимо создавать такие условия, при которых в процессе соревнования, все помогали бы друг другу, а в ходе подведения итогов учитывалась бы не только безусловное первенство, но и желание оказать помощь, поддержать товарищей. 
В возрасте 10-11 лет наблюдается значительное развитие координационных возможностей. Возрастает сила, скорость, ловкость и выносливость, совершенствуется умение управлять своим телом, организм приспосабливается к физической нагрузке. Дети этого возраста уже играют в сложные по содержанию игры. Это имеет особое значение, потому что в этом возрасте детей начинают интересовать игры, в которых соревнуются уже не отдельные участники, а целые коллективы. Поэтому целесообразно организовывать игровые программы с участием нескольких команд. Подвижные игры детей этого возраста длительные и интенсивные, увеличь строгим соблюдением правил игры. Следует отметить постоянство интересов детей данного возраста к выбору игр.
Все игровые программы по своему содержанию должны быть яркими, запоминающимися, эмоциональными, познавательными. 
Нужно объективно оценивать все конкурсы, соревнования, потому что дети 10-11 лет уже сами могут это сделать, зная возможности своих товарищей. Они любят, когда в ходе игры взрослые по достоинству их оценивают, следят за соблюдением правил и условий игры, тогда они и сами стараются быть дисциплинированными, не нарушать определенных правил и условий.
Дети 11-12-летнего возраста менее уравновешены. Они бурно проявляют эмоции, среди них чаще возникают конфликты. Девочки - спокойные, рассудительные, послушные, охотно соглашаются выполнять поручение. Мальчики - энергичные, непоседливые, более эмоциональные, зачастую пытаются уклониться от общественных дел, ищут пример для себя - сильную и смелую личность, мечтают о подвигах.
Для ребенка данного возраста резко возрастает роль коллектива. Ребенок стремится завоевать авторитет, занять в коллективе достойное место. Важное место в этот возрастной период надо отводить подвижным играм. Для мальчиков следует организовывать игры, способствующие развитию выносливости, силовых качеств, для девочек - игры, которые бы способствовали развитию гибкости тела, грациозности, двигательной активности вообще. Объяснять правила игры следует лаконично, понятно, оценивать участие надо по-спортивному. Поэтому в работе с детьми 11-12-летнего возраста целесообразно использовать силу коллектива,- его положительное влияние на личность. Детей данного возраста желательно привлекать к работе в составе жюри, судей и арбитров игровых программ спортивного характера. В игровой деятельности детей данного возраста важна мотивация их участия: если ребенок осознает, что ей предоставлена возможность проверить свои возможности, чему-то научиться, то она будет активным участником игровой программы. Элементы серьезности в конкурсно-игровых программах способствуют личностному росту ребенка, развития его целеустремленности, настойчивости, уверенности в своих силах и исполнения заветных желаний.
Целесообразно планировать, готовить и проводить с детьми данной возрастной категории такие игры и конкурсно-игровые программы, которые бы способствовали развитию и совершенствованию конкретных навыков, умений, способностей, побудили бы их к самосовершенствованию. Каждую игру или конкурс необходимо тщательно готовить, мотивировать необходимость участия в них. Для детей данного возраста можно предложить следующие игровые программы: «а ну-Ка, парни», «а ну-Ка, девушки», «Золушка», «Вечер веселых задач», «Поисковая игра на местности»,«Спартакиада народных игр», «Сюита туристских игр»,
«Турнир знатоков», «Игра-экспресс», «Сундук народной мудрости», «Час веселой математики», «Конкурс актерского мастерства» и др.
В игровой деятельности подростков 13-14 лет заметные качественные изменения: количество игр значительно уменьшается, а их содержание усложняется. Детей интересуют игры со сложным сюжетом, которые открывают возможности для самостоятельной творческой деятельности в процессе игры. Подростков захватывает ход сложного тактического поединка. Они отдают предпочтение видам спорта, в которых присутствуют игровые элементы, и играм, которые близки к ним по содержанию, их интересуют также сложные эстафеты с преодолением препятствий, игры с заданиями (способ действий выбирают игроки),борьбой, выручкой и взаимопомощью.
Интенсивность и продолжительность игр подростков значительно больше, чем у младших детей. У подростков продолжается перестройка Нервной системы. Однако она все еще слишком возбудима, что проявляется в неустойчивости настроения и поведения . Все это требует внимательного отношения к детям этого возраста, а также ужесточение требований по неукоснительному соблюдению порядка и дисциплины в ходе игровых программ, наполненных подвижными играми. 
Хотя в этом возрасте мальчики и девочки часто играют вместе, в их игровой деятельности есть некоторое отличие. Девочки увлекаются играми, которые требуют ловкости, точности движений, а мальчики отдают предпочтение играм с элементами силовой борьбы, поединкам в парах.
И чем старше дети, тем шире круг их интересов, тем сложнее и разнообразнее должны быть игровые задания.
В возрасте 13-14 лет у подростков активно формируется собственная точка зрения, возникает стремление определить и осознать свое место среди сверстников и взрослых. Подростки способны, сознательно достигать поставленной цели, даже отдаленной во времени. Дети данного возраста готовы к сложной деятельности, которая включает в себя интересную подготовительную работу. Подростки должны знать и чувствовать, что выполняемая работа действительно полезна, нужна и им, и тем, кто их окружает. Заметно углубляется в них интерес к науке, техники, литературы, искусства. их привлекают различные клубы по интересам, кружки, секции, студии, С удовольствием участвуют в викторинах, турнирах, конкурсах, соревнованиях. Элемент игры необходимо вносить тонко и эффективно с целью заинтересовать активной познавательной деятельностью, выявления творческих, организаторских, познавательных и других способностей. Для подростков интересными будут такие игровые программы: «Звездный час», «Симпатия из 1001 точки зрения», «Хозяюшка», «Конкурс актерского мастерства», коллективные творческие дела, нетрадиционные формы проведения викторин.
Старшеклассники (15-1 .6 лет) уже имеют определенный запас знаний, умений, навыков организаторской и творческой деятельности. Они с удовольствием предложат собственную тему игровой программы, организуют ее подготовку и проведение. Выпускники уже задумываются над выбором будущей профессии, а потому им интересно будет испытать свои силы в конкурсно-игровых программах, целью которых является выявление знаний о мире профессий. С удовольствием они принимают участие в интеллектуальных играх, соревнуясь в эрудированности и интеллектуальных способностях. Участие в конкурсно-игровых программах
побуждает старшеклассников к самооценке и размышлений, касающихся собственной «Я - концепции». В частности их интересуют собственные возможности, черты, свойства и качества характера, уровень готовности к семейной жизни, собственные чувства, отношение к окружающим. В ходе игровой программы необходимо
создавать условия для самореализации, самоутверждения старшеклассников, развития и совершенствования их разнообразных знаний, практических умений, способностей. Юноши и девушки в 16-17-летнем возрасте достигают высокого уровня физического развития и имеют большой двигательный и игровой опыт. В старшем школьном возрасте в основном завершается физическое развитие организма. В этот период интенсивно развивается мускулатура. Так, мышцы ребят становятся рухливими, способными быстро переходить от напряжения к расслаблению и наоборот. У девушек мышечная система совершенствуется несколько медленнее. Завершается формирование нервных клеток больших полушарий головного мозга, происется их интенсивное развитие, прежде всего в направлении совершенствование корректирующих функций.
В процессе игры юноши и девушки основное внимание сосредотачивают на тактике и результатах своих действий. Они проявляют большую самостоятельность по выбору такщки игры и путей для достижения победы. Многие из них с удовольствием выполняет обязанности руководителя, капитана, согласовывает действия своих команд. Особенно популярными среди старшеклассников есть игры со сложными заданиями на координацию движений, которые требуют выявления силы, ловкости и т.д.
Поэтому старшеклассники являются активными участниками игр и соревнований спортивного характера.
Конкурсно-игровые программы для старшеклассников должны способствовать осознанию ими необходимости заниматься самообразованием, самовоспитанием, самосовершенствованием - прямуюваты путем, который поможет найти свою дорогу в жизни, понять его смысл и свое предназначение, достичь успеху. Тематика игровых программ для учащихся старшей школы может быть разнообразной. В каждом конкретном случае следует учитывать интересы, предпочтения и увлечения старшеклассников. С удовольствием они принимают участие в интеллектуальном общении, заседаниях клуба веселых и находчивых, игровых программах спортивного характера. Актуальными на современном этапе будут игровые программы, которые будут побуждать учащуюся молодежь делать правильный выбор в любой жизненной ситуации, вести здоровый образ жизни.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Незнаю как у вас, а у нас есть "школа молодого работника ". Новеньким отдельно проводятся дополнительные  семинары. Вот что можно использовать....брала из нета , но очень давно.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

МЕТОДИЧНІ РЕКОМЕНДАЦІЇ   
 «Сценарна композиція та режисура масових театралізованих свят»
Розробила – методист з театрального жанру В.В. Дьяковська
Термін «сценарій» -  походить від італійського слова «scenario» та має грецько-латинські витоки. Колишнє розуміння цього слова було таке: сценарій – це коротеньке викладання змісту драматургічного твору, його сюжетна схема, за допомогою якої створюється вистава, план-схема п’єси, кінофільму, опери, балету або масового театралізованого заходу.
          Але у сучасному сьогоденні термін «сценарій» має трохи інший зміст, а саме: літературне першоджерело видовища, що реалізується за допомогою або різних технічних засобів – це сценарії кіно, радіо та телебачення, або ж за допомогою засобів сценічної, театральної виразності у масовій дії – сценарії театралізованих видовищ.
СЛОВО В СЦЕНАРІЇ. Маючи єдиним робочим інструментом та будівельним матеріалом сценарної творчості - слово, кожен сценарист повинен відноситись до нього уважно, відчувати слово, його зміст, його підтекст та різноманітні відтінки, мати на увазі те, що існує безліч багатозначних слів і т. ін. Дійсний зміст слова досить часто не обмежується одним єдиним значенням, а зв’язки поміж словами ще багатіші, вони не тільки інформують, але й зображують, а тому саме слову належить провідна роль у творчому доробку сценаристів. До слова в сценарії треба відноситись дуже уважно, бо перевантаженість сценарію гальмує його створення, послаблює конфлікт та заважає дійовим особам. Не можна зловживати словом в сценарії ще і тому, що до інформації, яка розрахована виключно на слухове сприйняття, треба ще й відшукати відповідний ілюстративний відеоматеріал, який сприйматиметься зором. 

          Але сучасна драматургія масових театралізованих вистав має яскравий дієвий характер. Саме це і вимушує сценаристів дуже обережно поводитись зі словом, особливо враховуючи технічні можливості аудіо - та  проекційних пристосувань. Тому сценаристи та режисери-постановники повинні шукати засоби перевтілення слова в дію, шукати його дійові еквіваленти. Слово потрібно доносити до глядача найрізноманітнішими засобами, а не лише перекладати все мовне навантаження на особу ведучого, який коментує, пояснює все, що відбувається.

ДІЯ В СЦЕНАРІЇ. Побудова драматургічної дії, хоч у театральній п’єсі, хоч у будь-якому сценарії масового театралізованого видовища завжди, без виключення, створюється за так званим зростаючим принципом, тобто передається через зростання емоційного напруження. У той же час, включення у драматургічний твір фрагментів епічного чи ліричного плану не перетворює зростання дії на зворотне, воно лише трохи гальмує її розвиток.
РЕЖИСЕРСЬКЕ БАЧЕННЯ СЦЕНАРІЮ. Сценарист масового театралізованого видовища обов’язково повинен закладати у сценарій, у драматургічну першооснову вистави-видовища, і так зване режисерське бачення. 
 ІМПРОВІЗАЦІЯ ЯК ВАЖЛИВИЙ ЕЛЕМЕНТ СЦЕНАРІЮ. Сценарист не повинен заперечувати тому, що під час реалізації його драматургічного задуму режисер та виконавці інколи звертаються до неочікуваної імпровізації. Будь-яка імпровізація, навіть порушення послідовності окремих елементів сценарної структури або використання якихось інших несподіванок, якщо вони не порушують загального авторського задуму, драматургічної концепції сценариста, можуть піти на користь майбутньому видовищу. 
          Але треба обов’язково пам’ятати відоме висловлення невідомого мудреця, який зауважив, що найкращою імпровізацією є та, яку ретельно підготували та відрепетирували. Ця думка, мабуть, є аксіомою, яку ніхто не відміняв.

Сценарна драматургія масових театралізованих свят повинна будуватись на внутрішній композиції:
1. Експозиція. До групи експозиційних матеріалів можуть бути віднесені такі важливі елементи сценарної структури, як назва сценарію, визначення його жанру, перелік дійових осіб, а також початкова або вступна ремарка, яка містить в собі інформацію про місце дії, особливості художнього оформлення, світла, зовнішнього вигляду дійових осіб, їх появлення та характер дії у початковій частині заходу. До експозиційних матеріалів слід віднести також афіші усіх типів, запрошення, а інколи ще і програми видовища. Деякі експозиційні відомості можуть бути показані глядачеві безпосередньо під час самого масового театралізованого заходу. 
2. Зав’язка. Цей експозиційний елемент складає разом з експозицією той самий початок дійства. Поєднання в одну структурну одиницю відразу двох частин композиції експозиції та зав’язки і є специфічною рисою драматургії масових театралізованих видовищ. У зав’язці міститься початкова подія, початок конфліктної ситуації, джерело драматичної боротьби. При умові відсутності в сценарній структурі традиційної експозиції театральної п’єси, тобто класичної композиції, сценарій масового театралізованого видовища, як правило, починається безпосередньо з зав’язки. Інколи в сценарній практиці зустрічається заміна початкової зав’язки на кульмінацію. А за нею вже тоді в традиційній черзі шикуються всі основні елементи композиції – експозиція, зав’язка, розвиток дії, знов кульмінація, що повторюється, розв’язка... 

3. Розвиток дії. Це, як правило, найбільший за обсягом фрагмент композиції, найдовша структурна частина, яка містить велику кількість різних подій, що щільно пов’язана з драматургічним конфліктом сценарію. У цьому відрізку композиції відбувається дуже стрімкий розвиток теми, а в сюжетних сценаріях саме тут відбувається підсилення тиску життєвих обставин на героїв. 
4. Кульмінація. Цей відрізок сценарної структури завжди сприймається як найвищий рівень, вершина тощо. А тому кульмінацією завжди називають мить найвищої напруги всіх фізичних та моральних сил дійових осіб, мить найвищого емоційного піднесення та найбільшого загострення драматургічного конфлікту. Кульмінаційний епізод сценарію завжди будують таким чином, щоб подальше напруження, подальше збільшення емоційного загострення було б неможливо. В сценаріях масових театралізованих видовищ кульмінацією найчастіше з’являються або мить загальної урочистості, або аналогічний за рівнем епізод трагічного наповнення, в якому приймають участь не лише більшість виконавців,  але і майже всі глядачі. Це може бути, наприклад, радісний та урочистий фінал театралізованого концерту, присвяченого Дню перемоги, а може бути і схвильована та трагічна «Хвилина мовчання», мить загального вшанування пам’яті загиблих у будь-якому за жанром заході тієї ж тематики.
5. Розв’язка. Це заключний епізод композиції, в якому, при наявності сюжету, відбувається розв’язання драматургічного конфлікту. В переважній більшості сценаріїв несюжетної побудови розв’язка взагалі відсутня або існує у ледве помітній, нечіткій формі.
6. Додаткові елементи композиції – пролог та епілог. Обидва додаткові елементи драматургічної композиції – пролог та епілог – не є обов’язковими елементами сценарної структури, вони з’являються лише за бажання сценариста, коли матеріал сценарію та творчий задум драматурга вимагають саме такого рішення.
Пролог, або передмова сценарію, найчастіше уявляє з себе театралізовані звернення до глядачів, які в тій чи іншій формі настроюють глядацький гурт на тему, на матеріал майбутнього видовища. Це початкова, вступна частина, така собі увертюра, що концентрує увагу глядачів на найголовнішій проблемі. Пролог у більшості масових театралізованих заходів має узагальнюючий, урочистий або ліричний характер. Пролог завжди передує всім останнім композиційним елементам. У повній відповідності значенню грецького слова пролог – той, що стоїть попереду.

Епілог, або післямова сценарію  – це останній, фінальний епізод композиції, після якого вже не може бути ніяких інших епізодів. В епізоді театральної п’єси або сюжетного сценарію звичайно йдеться про подальшу долю дійових осіб та розвиток подій у часі. А у сценаріях масових театралізованих вистав епілог найчастіше перетворюється в урочистий апофеоз, в якому стверджується авторський задум та авторська ідея. В сценаріях деяких несюжетних заходів – свят, концертів, документальних вечорів тощо – кульмінація або кульмінація разом з розв’язкою складають загальну урочисту частину сценарію, співпадають з нею.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Сценарний хід – це художній образ твору, втілення його головної думки, матеріалізована ідея сценарію і, водночас, специфічний конструктивний засіб, за допомогою якого збирається, оброблюється, монтується в єдине ціле увесь драматургічний матеріал. Окрім того, він є формою обособлення надзавдання, акумулювання багатофункціональної метафори, а характером свого використання він більш за все схожий на пісенний рефрен або приспів, тобто тематичний лейтмотив. І тому сценарний хід працює таким чином, що час від часу нагадує читачам чи глядачам, навіщо, заради чого створений той чи інший драматургічний твір.

          Ведучі та їх місце у сценарії масового театралізованого видовища. У більшості сценаріїв масових театралізованих видовищ дуже важливу роль відіграють персонажі, що є представниками автора і розмовляють немов би від його імені. Таки дійові особи, що виконують функції ведення, коментування, взагалі відносяться до так званих наскрізних персонажів, що проходять через увесь сценарій.  Вони, окрім своїх безпосередніх обов’язків, виконують ще і конструктивно-об’єднуючі обов’язки. Образ ведучого, який керує дією, заполучений драматургією масових театралізованих видовищ від традиційного театру, ще з періоду його становлення за часів античності, коли хором і взагалі всією виставою керував так званий корифей. Історія драматургії та сценічного мистецтва знає чимало прикладів використання в драматургічних творах персонажів, що вели дію. Ведучі у сценаріях масових театралізованих заходів щільно зв’язують у єдине ціле усі окремі епізоди, усі елементи сценарної структури, тобто за допомогою ведучих реалізуються деякі важливі функції, що притаманні сценарному ходові. 

Кількість Ведучих. У кожному сценарії, в якому є Ведучі, кількість їх повинна бути логічною та чітко з’ясованою. Традиційна пара Ведучих – Він та Вона – підійде не кожному сценарію. Скажімо, у святі, що проходить у так званий жіночій день у березні, на сцену можуть піднятись відразу вісім чоловіків, щоб привітати любих жінок – кількість Ведучих у цьому випадку підказала дата – 8 березня.
          А у святі, що визначається 9 травня – в «День Перемоги» – можуть брати участь не дев’ять, а п’ятеро Ведучих, п’ятеро умовних солдат, образи яких символізують п’ять воєнних років – 41, 42, 43, 44, 45...

          Літературно-музичну композицію за поетичними та музичними творами, що призначені темі кохання, можуть і справді вести двоє Ведучих, ті самі Він та Вона, бо це відповідає драматургічному задуму.
          В тексті сценарію не повинно бути якихось спеціальних пояснень кількості Ведучих – це повинно витікати з драматичного задуму, а може підказуватись датами, фактами, логікою. Автор сценарію повинен мати чітку уяву про те, чому їм запропонована саме така кількість Ведучих, або чому саме вибрані ці персонажі.
РІЗНОВИДИ СЦЕНАРІЇВ: Найбільш розповсюджений з розподілів, існуючих сценаріїв – це розподіл на сценарії оригінальні та компілятивні, або інакше – збірні:
а) оригінальні сценарії – це найцікавіший їх різновид, який на практиці зустрічається не дуже часто, а інколи такі сценарії, якщо їх уважно проаналізувати, не відповідають високим професійним вимогам. До цього різновиду належать ті сценарні твори, в яких всі складові частини, від початку до кінця – прозові та віршовані тексти, художньо-образна структура, всі специфічні драматургічні елементи вигадані та зафіксовані в літературній формі автором чи авторським гуртом.. 
б) збірні, або компілятивні сценарії – це, як видно з самої назви цього різновиду, є твори, які складаються з фрагментів інших творів чи які створенні за запозиченою структурою, навіть інколи – з фрагментів вже готових чужих сценаріїв, якщо ці фрагменти хоч умовно прив’язані до нової аудиторії та теми. 
Під час створення компілятивних сценаріїв треба спиратися на досвід колег, на існуючі сценарії схожої тематики. 
СЦЕНАРІЇ ТЕМАТИЧНІ ТА СЮЖЕТНІ. Ще однією характерною особливістю сценаріїв масових театралізованих видовищ є їх розподіл на сценарії тематичні та сюжетні. Це розподілення роблять за допомогою порівняльного аналізу драматургічної структури сценаріїв, який дає відповідь на головне питання: присутній в сценарії сюжет, чи його в сценарії нема, а все побудовано на так званій наскрізній темі, тобто чи тематичним є конкретний сценарій, чи сюжетним: 
а) тематичні сценарії – це сценарні твори, яких у драматургії масових театралізованих видовищ переважна більшість. Це сценарії, в яких відсутній наскрізний сюжет, а функції єдиного конструктивного елементу, що зв’язує всі частини та деталі сценарію, виконує наскрізна тема. Вказаний різновид сценаріїв дійсний до всіх жанрів сценарних творів, що мають документальне підґрунтя. В них відсутній персоніфікований конфлікт, а конфліктна ситуація побудована зовсім іншим чином.
б) сюжетні сценарії – це сценарні твори, в яких присутній наскрізний сюжет та персоніфікований конфлікт. Такі сценарії зустрічаються у практиці лише інколи. Процес створення сценаріїв такого типу та методика роботи майже нічим не відрізняються від аналогічної роботи над театральною п’єсою чи будь-яким іншим різновидом драматургічного твору, що побудований на звичайному сюжеті. До найпоширеніших варіантів сюжетних сценаріїв мають відношення дуже розповсюджені сценарії дитячих новорічних ялинкових свят, «капусників», мініатюр тощо.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

СЦЕНАРІЇ ХУДОЖНІ ТА ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНІ.  
а) художні сценарії – це сценарні твори, що містять в собі переважно будь-які літературні твори або їх фрагменти, а також твори образотворчого мистецтва, кінематографа, окремі концертні номери різноманітних жанрів. До цього угрупування має відношення абсолютна більшість так званих сюжетних сценаріїв, а найпоширеніші види цих сценаріїв – це драматургічні першоджерела літературних монтажів, літературно-музичних композицій, всіх варіантів концертних програм, свят тощо;
б) документальні сценарії – це сценарні твори, що побудовані, головним чином, на суто фактичному, документальному матеріалі. У цих сценаріях розповідається про дійсні події, в них приймають участь безпосередні учасники цих подій. Такі сценарії у практиці сценарної творчості зустрічаються значно частіше, ніж художні.
Характерною рисою драматургії масових театралізованих видовищ є використання у більшості сценаріїв елементів, що притаманні обом вищевказаним різновидам, тобто часто-густо сценарії мають характер змішаний, синтетичний.
СЦЕНАРІЇ ТИПОВІ АБО КАРКАСНІ. Завершуючи аналіз типологічного ряду сценаріїв масових театралізованих видовищ, які існують у практиці сучасної сценарної творчості, звернемось до так званих типових, або каркасних сценаріїв. 
Зміст «каркасної» структури сценарію полягає в тому, що у такому сценарії передбачені особливі місця для введення якогось конкретного місцевого матеріалу. Ці особливо обговоренні авторами «пусті» місця у сценарній практиці звуться «кишенями». Той, хто працює за цим сценарієм, той, хто відповідає за проведення того чи іншого заходу за таким сценарієм, повинен знайти конкретний місцевий матеріал, який стосується безпосередньо певної аудиторії, і «вкласти» всі ці прізвища, цифри, факти у передбачені авторами «кишенькового» сценарію місця. Таким чином, сценарій, що не має такої конкретної прив’язки, який не має відношення ні до кого, це зовсім не сценарій, а лише сценарна схема. 
НАЙГОЛОВНІШІ ЕТАПИ РОБОТИ НАД СЦЕНАРІЄМ МАСОВОГО ТЕАТРАЛІЗОВАНОГО ЗАХОДУ
Роботу над сценарієм масового театралізованого заходу будь-якого жанрового різновиду та тематичної спрямованості рекомендується вести у певній послідовності:
1.    Складання сценарного плану.
2.    Збирання сценарного матеріалу.
3.    Створення творчої заявки на сценарій.
4.    Створення чорнетки сценарію.
5.    Створення остаточного (чистового) варіанту сценарію.
Вказана послідовність не повинна порушуватись, і виключення з цього правила не повинно бути – тільки інколи, в деяких жанрових різновидах не дуже складних сценаріїв драматурги не вдаються до створення сценарної заявки. Цей пункт диктується обставинами: якщо замовник сценарію вимагає викладення творчого задуму – сценарист виконує заявку, тобто це питання вирішується в певних конкретних обставинах.
СКЛАДАННЯ СЦЕНАРНОГО ПЛАНУ. Деякі сценаристи-практики кажуть про існування такого собі етапу обміркування сценарного задуму як окремої «сходинки», окремого етапу в роботі над сценарієм масового театралізованого видовища. На наш погляд, таким етапом є етап створення, складання так званого сценарного плану. Для складання грамотного та всебічного сценарного плану пропонується до користування така схема:
1.    Тема сценарію.
2.    Ідея сценарію.
3.    Основні епізоди сценарію.
4.    Теми основних епізодів сценарію.
5.    Композиція сценарію.
6.    Дійові особи сценарію.
7.    Конфлікт сценарію
8.    Художній образ сценарію (сценарний хід).
9.    Жанр сценарію.
10. Єдина (наскрізна) дія сценарію.
11. Засоби театралізації сценарію.
12. Прив’язка сценарію (орієнтація на певну аудиторію).
13. Графік монтажу сценарного матеріалу.
14. Назва сценарію.
ЗБИРАННЯ СЦЕНАРНОГО МАТЕРІАЛУ. Для створення кожного сценарію масового театралізованого видовища автор збирає найрізноманітнішій матеріал – документальний та художній, літературний та образотворчий, звуковий та музичний тощо. Саме через його барвистість матеріал майбутнього сценарію, а згодом і драматургічне першоджерело видовища, одержують яскраво визначений синкретичний характер.
а) сценарний матеріал найчастіше складається з таких дуже поширених елементів:
•        прозових та віршованих творів різних жанрів та тематичних напрямків одного або різних авторів, цілком та у фрагментах;
•        музичних творів різних жанрів та напрямків, одного або різних авторів, цілком та у фрагментах;
•        документальних текстів будь-якої спрямованості, цілком та у фрагментах;

•        репродукцій творів образотворчого мистецтва або фотографій різних жанрів та тематичних напрямків одного або різних авторів, цілком та у фрагментах;
•        кіноматеріалів, переважно фрагментів художніх, документальних та науково-популярних фільмів одного або різних авторів, різних жанрів та напрямків;
•        концертних номерів різних жанрів та тематичних напрямків, одного або різних виконавців, цілком та у фрагментах;
•        пам’яток матеріальної культури минулого та сучасності або їх зображення у будь-якій техніці;
•        сценічного світла та звуку всіх можливих варіантів.
б) джерела одержання сценарного матеріалу, без якого сценарій написати не можна, взагалі перелічити важко, бо інколи вони можуть бути вкрай несподіваними. Необхідний авторові матеріал можна одержати де завгодно, але найпопулярнішими джерелами є такі: 
літературні твори, твори багатьох інших видів мистецтв, всі існуючі різновиди засобів масової інформації, тобто газети, часописи, передачі радіо та телебачення, кіномистецтво, театр, музеї та архіви, сьогодні вже Інтернет, але найважливішим життєвим джерелом одержання необхідної інформації є спілкування з безпосередніми учасниками подій, про які буде розповідатися в сценарії, їх спогади, запропоновані ними документи, листи, фотографії тощо;
в) Існує чимало варіантів збору сценарного матеріалу та методичних рекомендацій з цього питання. Спробуємо назвати та прокоментувати найвідоміші методики збирання та нотування потрібних сценаристові одиниць інформації. Щодо назв цих методичних засобів, то вони носять умовний характер.
1. Засіб паперово-випадковий.  (все збирається та записується на окремих аркушах)
2. Засіб зошитово-блокнотний. (автор майбутнього сценарію бере якійсь зошит чи блокнот і записує у нього весь матеріал, який йому зустрічається, як трапиться – без певної логіки та послідовності. Потім цей зошит-блокнот перегортається нескінченно у пошуках потрібного матеріалу, коли сценарист вибудовує сценарну структуру.) 
3. Засіб графікові - табличний. (Зміст цього засобу полягає в тому, що сценарист розкреслює у відповідності з позиціями сценарного плану великі графіки чи таблиці на аркушах креслярського паперу, а потім вписує у ці таблиці необхідні відомості.) 
4. Засіб картковий або картотечний. (Згідно методики використання цього пристосування сценаристові треба підготувати деяку кількість паперових карток, бажано розміром з усім добре відому бібліографічну картку. Їх можна нарізати з паперу будь-якої якості, навіть вже використаного з одного боку. А потім, маючи у кишені, сумці або у портфелі невеличку картонну коробочку з цими картками, можна спокійно збирати потрібний матеріал.

Найголовніша умова використання цього засобу полягає у тому, що на кожну картку записується лише один факт, одне прізвище, одна дата або бібліографічні відомості про одне видання, взагалі запис робиться про щось одне. Тоді всі записи на картках, які сценарист робить зовсім не в потрібній йому послідовності, можна якось перекласти, перетасувати, розташувати у послідовності, яка уявляється авторові зручнішою.) 
г)вивчення зібраного сценарного матеріалу.  Це вкрай необхідний етап роботи драматурга, під час якої загальне уявлення про ще нестворений сценарій перетворюється у остаточний варіант сценарного плану;
д) особливості роботи сценариста з документальним матеріалом. Обробляючи документальний матеріал майбутнього сценарію, автор повинен приділяти найбільшу увагу тим фактам, які мають безпосереднє відношення до глядацької аудиторії та до сценарного задуму. Шукаючи чітку послідовність документального матеріалу, треба мати на увазі, що майже кожен документ має декілька значень, з яких сценарист вибирає найдоцільніше, найпотрібніше, пам’ятаючи, що зміст кожного факту залежить від того контексту, в якому він знаходиться. Документальний матеріал лише виграє від неочікуваної форми показу, оригінальної трактовки.
Вірогідність документального матеріалу – це той самий поширений засіб підсилення драматизму сценарної творчості, яке більш за все впливає на глядацьке сприйняття. Відомо, що для підсилення емоційності сценарію, для підсилення художнього матеріалу усіх різновидів обов’язково додається деякий документальний матеріал: скажімо, до віршів, прози, музики, світла, художнього оформлення, акторського виконання, режисерських пристосувань додаються, наприклад, слайди фотографій, документів, кінокадри, виступи учасників реальних подій тощо. Документальний матеріал важливий як джерело одержання потрібної інформації для створення драматургічного твору, а не є елементом доповіді чи лекції.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

СТВОРЕННЯ ЧОРНЕТКИ СЦЕНАРІЮ
          Методика створення чорнетки сценарію. 
          Особливість цієї методики полягає ось в чому: весь сценарний матеріал, що зібраний на картках для майбутнього сценарію, поділяється по епізодах сценарного плану. Найбільша увага приділяється тому матеріалові, на основі якого буде створена пряма мова, все, що потім буде вимовлятись ведучими та іншими дійовими особами – окремі репліки, діалоги, монологи, фрагменти віршованих та прозових творів, документів тощо. Кожен з таких мовних матеріалів уявляє з себе основу умовного мікроепізоду сценарію. Кожен такий мікроепізод сценарист виписує на окремий паперовий аркуш формату А-4 таким чином, щоб мовний текст опинився приблизно посеред аркуша. Робиться цей запис авторучкою. Всі ремарки, які мають відношення до тексту, що буде промовлятись, вписуються зверху, знизу та можливо десь посередині, але вже олівцем. Загальна наскрізна нумерація аркушів чорнетки робиться також олівцем, бо саме олівцевий запис досить легко стерти та замінити у разі потреби. Окремий мікроепізод, таким чином, легко переставити на інше місце, вилучити з рукопису або додати до нього.
СТВОРЕННЯ ОСТАТОЧНОГО (ЧИСТОВОГО) ВАРІАНТУ СЦЕНАРІЮ. Заключним етапом роботи сценариста є створення остаточного (чистового) варіанту сценарію. Методика роботи на цьому етапі традиційна, ніякої нової чи незвичної методики тут не існує.
В додатках до остаточного варіанту сценарію, який уявляє з себе драматургічний текст, сценарист може розмістити і приблизні варіанти (макети) афіші майбутнього масового театралізованого заходу, програмки та запрошення.
Текст сценарію повинен бути написаний якомога чіткіше, не дуже дрібно, або надрукований на папері формату А-4.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ ВЕЧЕРА, ИХ ЖАНРЫ И ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКИ

 Тематический вечер является разновидностью клубного вечера.
Клубный вечер – это массовое мероприятие, посвященное одной теме, коллективное действо людей.
Клубный вечер включает две линии:

1.                информационно – логическую
2.                эмоционально – образную

Клубный вечер состоит из трех частей:

•        информационной
•        художественной
•        массовой

В понятии «клубный вечер» мы включаем:

•        Вечера отдыха
•        Вечера информации
•        Литературно – музыкальные композиции
•        Тематический вечер

Каждый из них имеет свою направленность и форму выражения.

Тематический вечер – сценическая композиция с предельно конкретизированным документальным сюжетом и реальными героями.
Тематический вечер проводится обычно в одном направлении. Это может быть стиль какого-нибудь народа, либо поэтический вечер определенного поэта, либо различных поэтов. Музыкальный тематический вечер, тоже с разным спектром музыки. Вечер,  посвященный какому-нибудь празднику и многое другое.

Основные требования к тематическому вечеру:
•        Важность и актуальность темы
•        Наличие документального сюжета
•        Раскрытие темы через реальных героев

Тематический вечер по содержанию может быть:
•        Спортивный
•        Социальный
•        Политический
•        Этический
•        Эстетический
•        И многие другие, самые разнообразные темы
Жанры тематических вечеров:
•        Вечер – рассказ -   чаще всего он раскрывает в образно – документальной форме какие – ни будь события. По своей идейно – тематической направленности вечер – рассказ может совпадать с клубными вечерами других жанров. Организаторы оперируют любой художественно – образной и документальной информацией
•        Вечер - репортаж
•        Вечер – портрет – описывается реальная жизненная судьба исторического деятеля или нашего современника, события  освещаемые – более скромны, не столь масштабны. Организаторы имеют возможность подробнее разработать характеры, наглядно и реально показать высокие, нравственные качества воплощенные в личности реального, знакомого нам человека
•        Вечер – митинг -  отличается предельной торжественностью, остротой, злободневностью. Он дает возможность для проявления активности всех присутствующих и строится в прямом расчете на эту активность. Среди выразительных средств, характерных для таких вечеров следует отметить прямое обращение выступающего к залу, яркий эмоциональный рассказ участника или очевидца событий.
•        Вечер – ритуал
Методика подготовки тематического вечера:
•        Выбор темы и обозначение идеи
•        Организация инициативной группы:
1.                Информационная группа (объявление, реклама, афиша)
2.     Творческая группа (режиссер, художественные руководители, осветители,   звукорежиссеры, костюмер и т. д.)
•        Распределение обязанностей по подготовке вечера (написания приказа по подготовке и обеспечению мероприятия)
•        Сбор документального материала
•        Составление сценарного плана
•        Создание сценария
•        Написание графика репетиций
•        Проведение репетиций
•        Составление световой и музыкальной партитур
•        Проведение тематического вечера
•        Анализ проведенного мероприятия

При подготовке тематического вечера можно использовать такие средства художественной выразительности:
•        Слово
•        Разножанровые концертные номера
•        Разнообразные технические средства
•        Костюмы
•        Декорации
•        Афиши, билеты, программки и т. д.

Тематический вечер - всегда атмосфера, наполненная не только  внешними атрибутами, но и эмоциями гостей, участников вечера.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

§ 2. методические требования к клубному тематическому вечеру


Любой тематический вечер, какова бы ни была степень его театрализации, требует, чтобы в его основе лежала социально важная и близкая аудитории тема. Практика клубных учреждений страны показывает, что тематические вечера играли и играют важную роль в решении следующих основных задач:

Формирование основ научного мировоззрения и идейной убежденности человека.


Воспитание нравственных качеств личности.


Формирование эстетического отношения к действительности.


Воспитание общественной активности.


Стимулирование всестороннего развития личности.


Решению этих задач соответствуют и основные направления тематики таких вечеров, среди которых можно выделить следующие:

Вечера, посвященные пропаганде идей (например: марксизма-ленинизма, в прошлом).


Вечера, посвященные; научно-техническому прогрессу, выдающимся достижениям науки и техники, пропаганде передового производственного опыта.


Вечера, посвященные героическим революционным, боевым и трудовым традициям советского народа.


Вечера, посвященные достижениям советской культуры.



Итак, важность поднятой темы, ее актуальность — первое методическое требование к организации клубного тематического вечера.

Тематический вечер в клубе отличается особым путем раскрытия темы, требующим ее художественную и массовую. сценарной разработки. Какие бы вопросы ни поднимались на тематическом клубном вечере – производственные, общественно-политические, морально-этические, всегда в центре внимания должен быть человек, его поступки, мироощущение, эмоции. Попытки построить тематический вечер исключительно вокруг производственных, организационных, технических и других вопросов, оставляя человека на втором плане, неизбежно превращают вечер в разновидность собрания, резко сужают возможности эмоционального воздействия на зрителей. Задала тематического вечера состоит не столько в том, чтобы показать экономическую эффективность того или иного производственного процесса, но в том, чтобы, в первую очередь, раскрыть моральные стимулы труда, показать человека в труде. Выбирая тему для вечера, нужно руководствоваться возможностью раскрыть ее через образ человека, через мир его мыслей и поступков – это второе методическое требование к организации тематического вечера в клубе. 

Тематический вечер не может оставаться лишь на уровне общей постановки темы, а должен раскрыть ее на конкретном жизненном материале. Специфика клуба в целом, и в частности тематических вечеров, требует документальности его драматургии. Этим клубный тематический вечер отличается от литературно-музыкальной, сценической композиции, получившей в последнее время большое распространение не только в клубах, но и в театре. Клубный тематический вечер – это сценическая композиция с предельно конкретизированным, документальным сюжетом, с реальными, а не вымышленными героями. Сюжет такой композиции может и должен раскрываться на широком историческом фоне, подкрепляться и усиливаться художественным материалом, однако в основе своей он предельно документален.

Клубному работнику необходимо умение найти интересный документальный материал и организовать его в сценарий. Для этого нужно, прежде всего, постоянно изучать жизнь предприятия или микрорайона, в котором действует клуб, хорошо знать его людей, его традиции. В такой постоянной исследовательской работе клуба не только залог успешного преодоления однообразия и формализма в организации тематических вечеров, но и условие будущего успеха, критерий эффективности массового мероприятия, которое именно благодаря документальности делает вечер необходимым и интересным. Яркой иллюстрацией может служить эффективная, деиственная работа по пропаганде передовиков труда, проводимая культпросветработниками Алтайского края. Среди них идет постоянное соревнование за наиболее яркий клубный вечер, посвященный чествованию трудовых династий. Изучение людей труда, их замечательных биографий рождает у клубных работников яркие режиссерские находки. Здесь и светящаяся дорога трудовой славы, по которой вышли на сцену Новоннколаевского сельского Дома культуры ветераны, герои труда; и торжественный эскорт мотоциклов, машин, сопровождающий героев труда в клуб, на вечер трудовой династии; и галереи портретов членов знатной колхозной семьи. Когда в сельском Доме культуры на Алтае чествовали трудовую династию семьи Браун, 63 члена которой проработали в колхозе в общей сложности 500 лет, в клубном зале открылась выставка “Фамильные драгоценности”. Для этой выставки были собраны экспонаты: ордена и медали, почетные, призы, грамоты, благодарности членам семьи. Жизненный материал, положенный в основу сценария, расширяет сценарно-режиссерские возможности организаторов тематического вечера, дает простор творчеству, составляет суть клубной драматургии.
Вечер-воспоминание о фронтовиках в одном из сельских Домов культуры Вологодской области был построен на документальных солдатских письмах с фронта, принадлежавших жителям села. За этими страничками фронтовой летописи, прочитанными на вечере, вставал великий образ народа—труженика, воина и патриота.

Практика показывает, что там, где клуб учитывает необходимость документальности сюжетного построения тематического 'вечера, где постоянно занимаются сбором материалов, изучением биографий людей интересными, на них царит атмосфера праздничности. В этом состоит третье методическое требование к организации клубного тематического вечера.

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Жанровое разнообразие тематических вечеров


Тематический клубный вечер — по форме многожанровое явление, дающее простор творчеству, инициативе, выдумке. К наиболее распространенным жанрам клубного тематического вечера относятся: вечер-рассказ, вечер-рапорт, вечер-портрет, вечер-митинг, вечер-ритуал.

Вечеру-рассказу свойственна спокойная повествовательная форма. Выступления ведущих и приглашенных лиц, скомпонованные с литературно-художественным материалом, последовательно освещают какое-либо важное событие, информируют об исторических фактах и новых явлениях политической и культурной жизни. В год празднования 100-летия со дня рождения В. И. Ленина большое распространение получили театрализованные вечера-рассказы об отдельных этапах и периодах жизни вождя. Для примера назовем серию таких театрализованных вечеров — “Долгую жизнь товарища Ленина надо писать и описывать заново”. Она включает обширную информацию о жизни и деятельности В. И. Ленина в Ульяновске, Казани, Шушенском, о памятных ленинских местах в Париже, Польше, в Ленинграде и Москве. А вот схема вечера-рассказа “Колумбы XX века”. В зале звучит мелодия студенческой песни “Глобус”. Под звуки песни медленно раздвигается занавес, открывая огромный экран, на котором карта нашей Родины. Ведущий у карты начинает свой монолог: “Здравствуй, страна героев, страна мечтателей, страна ученых! Когда-то на твоей карте было много белых пятен, неведомых земель и скрытых богатств. Но каждый день поезда, самолеты, машины уносили по твоим просторам, к твоим еще не изведанным сокровищам тысячи людей. Первооткрывателям — колумбам XX века мы посвящаем этот вечер”. Далее следует несколько эпизодов, каждый из которых представляет собой документально-художественный рассказ. Первый эпизод – о строителях Кузбасса и Магнитки, Комсо-мольска и Днепрогэса. Рассказ перемежают стихи В. Маяковского, песни И. Дунаевского, кинокадры из документальных и художественных фильмов... Потом выступают герои первых пятилеток... Затем идут эпизоды, посвященные комсомольцам-добровольцам, строившим новые индустриальные центры на просторах Сибири. Они иллюстрированы известными песнями А. Пахмутовой и А. Петрова, стихами молодых поэтов. Потом выступают строители. Показываются фрагменты из документальных и художественных фильмов. Ведущий заключает вечер рассказом о новостройках последней пятилетки и ее героях.

Отметим, что характерная черта жанра вечера-рассказа— развернутое изложение темы, обилие фактов, наблюдений и спокойные, повествовательные интонации выступлений при сравнительно сдержанном использовании многообразных режиссерских примеров и художественных средств выразительности.

К вечерам-рассказам примыкают вечера-репортажи, объединяющие короткие выступления непосредственных свидетелей и участников тех или иных знаменательных событий. Вечера-репортажи отличаются особой оперативностью в освещении злободневных вопросов и актуальных тем жизни и быта советского народа. В них активная роль принадлежит ведущему. Часто такие вечера ведут журналисты. Например, на клубном вечере-репортаже “Хорошеет наш город” выступили несколько журналистов. Рассказ каждого из них касался одной из сторон жизни, быта и деятельности работников науки, искусства, промышленности, сферы обслуживания, создающих красоту города и предметы, окружающие человека в его доме. Вечер-репортаж “Парни из нашего села” велся от лица молодого человека.

О своих встречах, о тех, кто живет и трудится рядом с ним, он рассказывает сидящим в зале. По ходу своего рассказа он также ведет диалог с несколькими молодыми людьми, сидящими в зале.

Вечера-портреты позволяют подробно рассказать о конкретном человеке, показать достоинства и раскрыть его характер всеми имеющимися у клуба средствами. Кроме того, на вечере-портрете можно рассказать о целом коллективе или знатной бригаде. Сценарий вечера-портрета – это яркий образец документальной клубной драматургии. К каждому такому вечеру собирается большой фактический материал, на основе которого и составляется сценарий. В нем могут быть использованы коллективный рассказ и интервью, кинофрагмент, фоторепортаж и демонстрация семейных фотографий, чтение документов, стихов, исполнены песни и инсценировки. Жанру вечера-портрета свойственны особая теплота и сердечность. По существу это коллективный театрализованный рассказ о передовом человеке, о трудовой династии. В этом жанре пропаганда советского образа жизни и примера лучших людей обретает, вечера получаются особую конкретность, силу, убедительность.

Вечер-митинг имеет свои специфические отличия. Все выступления на таком вечере носят митинговый характер. Каждое выступление – это короткое, страстное обращение к зрителям, призыв к действию. На вечерах-митингах звучат трудовые рапорты и нередко принимаются резолюции. Эти клубные вечера в известной степени примыкают к массовому уличному действию. В них часто используются такие элементы, как вынос знамени, шествие через зал, разбрасывание листовок с призывами и текстами революционных песен, коллективное исполнение песен. 

Большое распространение за последние годы получили клубные вечера-ритуалы, т. е. вечера, отмечающие то или иное важное событие в жизни человека или целого трудового коллектива. Наряду с элементами митинга вечер-ритуал содержит в себе элементы торжественного акта. Причем этому, жанру свойственны традиционно повторяющиеся, общеустановленные составные элементы и церемониальные действия.
Таковы некоторые виды тематического вечера, наиболее часто используемые в современной клубной практике. Можно назвать еще ряд разновидностей клубного тематического вечера (вечер-концерт, вечер-хроника). Однако приведенные нами примеры наиболее типичны. Очевидно, тенденция к такому многообразию тематического вечера будет развиваться и дальше.

Массовая работа в клубе не обособлена, не отгорожена от кружковой работы, от различного рода внутриклубных коллективов и объединений. Массовые мероприятия клуба должны быть результатом коллективной работы всех его кружков и объединений. Чем больше внутриклубных коллективов и активистов привлечено к организации вечера, тем больше у него шансов на успех. Часто при подготовке клубного вечера создается инициативная группа или комиссия, в обязанности которой входит сбор материалов для сценария, подбор выступающих, организация аудитории, оформление клуба, подготовка выставок. Вообще подготовка тематического вечера должна быть своеобразной кампанией, включающей ряд подготовительных и рекламных мероприятий с целью пробуждения у людей интереса к теме и наилучшего восприятия.

----------

Ludmila Mikus (09.10.2016), Svetlanuska (28.05.2020), катрин04 (03.02.2018)

----------


## Рамоновна

чтобы не копировать - ссылка на методический материал с моего сайта

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...териал/

----------

Larisa1972 (29.09.2016)

----------


## Нинель72

Благодарю за методический материал, а за перевод - отдельное спасибо!!!!

----------


## Зоя Капорина

МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ   

для театральных коллективов

«Развитие сценической речи в самодеятельных театральных коллективах»





РАЗВИТИЕ СЦЕНИЧЕСКОЙ  РЕЧИ В САМОДЕЯТЕДЬНЫХ ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫХ КОЛЛЕКТИВАХ

Огромное большинство людей плохо,
 вульгарно пользуются речью в своей жизни.
 Однако они привыкли к ней
 и не замечают своих недостатков.
Станиславский К.С.





Речь на сцене всегда занимала и занимает место в характеристике того или иного стиля актёрского исполнения. Внимание к содержательности сценической речи, передачи  оттенков мысли и чувств, к яркой эмоциональной выразительности слова составляет предмет особой заботы актёров.
    Сценическая речь – это постановка дыхания и голоса, выработка хорошей дикции и правильного произношения, интонации. Практическое овладение техникой речи, дает возможность человеку выражать свои мысли правильным и ясным языком, гибким и звучным голосом, способным привлечь внимание слушателей, воздействовать не только на их сознание, но и на чувства, воображение, волю. Такая речь – уже искусство. 
    Чтобы овладеть такой речью, необходимо настойчиво, шаг за шагом осваивать речевое мастерство. Очень важно знать не только ЧТО говорить, но и КАК говорить. Живое слово остаётся главным оружием, главной действующей силой в общении с людьми. Отсюда, особое внимание к звучанию слова, к его произношению, внимание к дикции, ибо, чёткая, ясная, правильная речь, когда каждое слово выражает чувства, волю, а звучный и гибкий голос передаёт все оттенки мысли, совершенно необходимы для каждого человека, кто говорит публично. Речь вялая, монотонная затуманивает содержание лекции, высказывания и не воспринимается слушателями.
    Не так редки случаи, когда после нескольких лет напряжённого и неумелого пользования, голос становится бесцветным, хриплым и потому хуже воспринимается окружающими, быстро утомляя их и зачастую даже раздражая и настраивая против говорящего и его речи. 
    Огромное значение слову к орудию мысли и познания придавалось ещё в античной риторике. Говорить короткими фразами считалось так же нежелательно, как и  длинными. Стиль должен соответствовать предмету разговора. Если речь многословна или слишком сжата, если она высокопарна, или наоборот, стиль её слишком низок, то она не достигнет цели и не будет воспринята слушателями. Опыт доказывает, что только определённый режим поведения и постоянная тренировка помогают сохранить на много лет все качества голоса, его звучание.
    Обучение технике речи является и необходимым этапом в овладении искусством звучащего слова. Любая речь должна быть достаточно слышимой, а это зависит от хорошо поставленного голоса. Умение владеть голосом тесно связано с развитием фонационного (звукового) дыхания. Звучание речи вместе с тем зависит от ясности, отчётливости произношения – дикции. Речь должна быть достаточно правильной, соответствовать орфоэпическим нормам произношения. Только наличие этих условий даёт возможность передать всё этическое и эмоциональное богатство своей речи. Таким образом, эта дисциплина включает в себя четыре основных раздела:

1.     дыхание 

2.     голос

3.     дикцию

4.     орфоэпию.

Как подготовительный этап при обучении вводиться: 

1.     гигиенический и вибрационный массаж

2.     упражнение на мышечное расслабление

3.     овладение элементами аутогенной тренировки. 

При обучении техники речи упражнения на развитие дыхания голоса, дикции и орфоэпии проводятся одновременно. Почему? Потому, что дыхание, артикуляция и голосообразование – это единые физиологические процессы.
          И только после этого учимся делать логические паузы и логические ударения. Паузы совпадают со знаками препинания, но могут быть и там, где на письме таковых нет. Каждый знак препинания: точка, точка с запятой, запятые, двоеточие, скобки, кавычки, вопросительный знак, восклицательный знак, тире, многоточие имеет свою интонацию. Логическое ударение (акцент) зависит от цели высказывания. Достигается это изменением высоты тона, которое даёт возможность полно передать всевозможные оттенки значимости того или иного слова в его связи с другими. Чтобы усвоить все правила необходимо тренироваться.
    Такую программу обучения проводят со школьниками, а с дошкольниками проводится фонетическая ритмика – это система двигательных упражнений, в которых различные движения сочетаются с произнесением специального речевого материала. Основой занятия может быть сказочный сюжет, воображаемого путешествия или экскурсия, фольклорные источники, сюжетные  и дидактические игры. Такие занятия включают в себя работу над дыханием и развитием голоса, простейшие приёмы массажа, гимнастики для глаз, логопедическая гимнастика, мимические упражнения, пальчиковая игра. Используются чистоговорки, скороговорки, речевые игры, упражнения для развития чувства ритма и внимания. 
    Успешность работы зависит, в первую очередь от ощущения радости, полученной ребёнком на занятии, чтобы дети с нетерпением ждали следующего занятия.

Станиславский считал сценическую речь наиболее сложным участком актерского мастерства. 
 Функционирование речевого аппарата осуществляется синхронной работой трех, теснейшим образом между собой связанных систем:
 • дыхательная;
 • артикуляционная;
 • голосообразующая. 



ДИКЦИЯ. ЧИСТОТА ЗВУКА – ГИМНАСТИКА ГУБ

Точное произнесение звуков возможно лишь при безупречной работе языка, губ, нижней челюсти. У многих людей эти артикуляционные органы столь же слабо развиты, как и мышцы живота. Малоподвижный язык, стиснутые тревогой челюсти, рыхлые, вялые губы съедают чистоту звука.

 Поэтому работу над дикцией необходимо начинать с артикуляционной гимнастики.

 Предлагаю вам несколько упражнений

 ВАЖНО! Выполнять упражнения необходимо каждый день. Желательно перед зеркалом.

1. ГИМНАСТИКА ГУБ

РАЗМИНКА

 Начнем с разминки губ: 

 Наберите воздух в рот, раздувая щеки и плотно сомкнутые губы. Пусть воздух прорвет сопротивление и вырвется наружу.

ПЕРЕХОДИМ К ОСНОВНЫМ УПРАЖНЕНИЯМ

• УПРАЖНЕНИЕ «Волейбольная сетка»

 Верхняя и нижняя губы – это края волейбольной сетки. Уголки губ – точки ее закрепления.
 «Расправьте» «волейбольную сетку» так, чтобы стали видны ее «клетки» (зубы и частично десны передних верхних зубов). А теперь натяните ее. Особенно упругим должен быть верхний «шнур». Уголки губ, растянувшись в стороны, помогут вам добиться желаемой упругости губ, особенно верхней. Кроме того, упругость губ должна обеспечиваться тонусом мускулатуры самих губ и прилегающих к ним мышц.
 «Снимите сетку со столбов» (губы возвращаются в положение покоя).

 ВАЖНО! «Натягивание сетки» должно осуществляться только губными и лицевыми мышцами. Шейные мышцы подключать нельзя. 

• УПРАЖНЕНИЕ «Маятник»

 Вытяните губы трубочкой – это маятник часов. Маятник начинает совершать ритмичные движения влево – вправо, амплитуда постоянно меняется; меняется и скорость: то ускоряем, то замедляем движение маятника.

 ВАЖНО! Следите, чтобы не напрягались мышцы шеи.

• УПРАЖНЕНИЕ «Ванька - встань-ка»

 Собранные трубочкой губы совершают перемещение в вертикальном направлении. Ванька – встань-ка поднялся – губы идут вверх, поклонился – вниз.

• УПРАЖНЕНИЕ «Кто сильнее»

 Губы плотно сомкнуты, они не хотят уступать свои границы, при этом стремятся захватить территорию соперника. Вначале верхняя губа старается преодолеть сопротивление нижней и постепенно оттесняет ее вниз. Затем роли их меняются.
 После того, как выяснилось, что их силы равны, губы начинают массажировать одна другую, а затем выбивают ритм чечетки. При этом челюсти плотно сжаты. Ритм любой мелодии выбивается легко и непринужденно.




Разработала – методист по театральному жанру

 В.В. Дьяковская

----------

катрин04 (03.02.2018)

----------


## Зоя Капорина

Может кто - то еще поделится методической информацией????? :Grin:

----------


## Зоя Капорина

"А в ответ тишина...."

----------


## анета78

по поводу перевода, просто кликаете правой кнопкой мыши и выбираете перевести на русский- все страница на русском.

----------


## Geshka

Тарковский Уроки - лекции по режиссуре.
https://yadi.sk/i/MOJ2VW49dsJA9

----------

Ludmila Mikus (09.10.2016)

----------


## Geshka

Бесценный материал Ершов А.П. Режиссура как практическая психология. 
https://yadi.sk/d/7BOqNkWYdsJQK

----------


## Мармар

> Бесценный материал Ершов А.П. Режиссура как практическая психология. 
> https://yadi.sk/d/7BOqNkWYdsJQK


 Ролик не доступен

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мармар*, Ролик доступен

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте, помогите составить план - проспект - вечера, утренника или праздника; или план проспект и один из вариантов викторин о городах нашей страны, писателях, космосе и др. под девизом "Знай, люби, цени свой край". Для меня план и сценарий не проблема, тормозит слово проспект.

----------


## Рамоновна

*девушка с севера*, 

*ПЛАН-ПРОСПЕКТ* — план, в котором кратко раскрывается содержание мероприятия, с тем чтобы дать человеку возможность полнее представить, каким содержанием  будет оно наполнено. Как правило, имеет вид таблицы. 

Что в него можно поместить?
актуальность (если есть)
цели и задачи 
возрастная категория участников
место и время проведения
продолжительность
форма проведения
организатор-ответственный
ведущие/ герои

далее-по плану сценария- от открытия до финала - кратко прописать содержание блоков/этапов мероприятия.

а в конце можно "блеснуть" - и написать последействие (какой эффект-результат окажет мероприятие на участников)

как-то так.....

----------

valentinka79 (28.01.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), ленсанна (05.10.2016), Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## девушка с севера

Спасибо, я примерно так и сделала, а вот про последействие не подумала, сейчас доработаю.

----------


## Та Ти

Спасибо, очень пригодилась информация. Депутаты сельсовета потребовали сценарий к Дню металлурга, вы помогли! :Ok:

----------


## Леди N

УТВЕРЖДАЮ 
И.о. министра культуры 
Московской области
_________________О.В. Косарева



МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ 
«СТАНДАРТ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ АНТИНАРКОТИЧЕСКОЙ ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕСКОЙ РАБОТЫ 
В УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯХ СФЕРЫ КУЛЬТУРЫ МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ» 

Настоящие методические рекомендации адресованы муниципальным образованиям и предусматривают требования к организации и проведению мероприятий, связанных с антинаркотической и профилактической работой в учреждениях сферы культуры Московской области, направленных на различные возрастные категории.
Сроки проведения мероприятий: постоянно.

Основные положения

Наркомания является одной из важных проблем нашего общества, вызвавшей острую необходимость решительных и активных действий в организации профилактики злоупотребления психоактивными веществами в окружающей среде.
При создании методических рекомендаций учитывалось то, что профилактические работы наиболее эффективны среди молодежи, поскольку именно эта категория общества, составляющей условную группу риска. 
В связи с этим, к организации профилактической работы должны быть привлечены и педагоги, и психологи, и медицинские работники, задачей которых является снабжение молодежи информацией по вопросам наркомании и сопутствующих ей рисках. Повышению эффективности такой работы способствуют проводимые мероприятия антинаркотической направленности, активная реклама, печатные публикации и СМИ, освещающие весь спектр обсуждаемых проблем.
Профилактические меры по борьбе с наркоманией – это комплекс мероприятий, направленных на предупреждение развития такого общественного явления, как наркомания, а также сокращение числа вовлекаемых в процесс употребления наркотических веществ людей.
Цель профилактической работы – снижение уровня потребления молодежью психоактивных веществ (далее – ПАВ), а именно: незаконного потребления наркотических средств, психотропных и (или) одурманивающих веществ, систематического потребления алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции, пива и напитков, изготавливаемых на его основе.
Задачи профилактической работы: 
а) формирование у несовершеннолетних здорового образа жизни, отрицательного отношения к незаконному потреблению ПАВ;
б) раннее выявление несовершеннолетних, незаконно употребляющих ПАВ, оказание им необходимой медицинской и реабилитационной помощи;
в) предупреждение совершения правонарушений несовершеннолетними, употребляющими ПАВ, сдерживание роста иных тяжелых социально-медицинских последствий злоупотребления ПАВ.
Осуществление мероприятий по профилактике наркомании, токсикомании и алкоголизма среди молодежи основывается на принципах: 
а) законности; 
б) гуманного обращения с несовершеннолетними;
в) соблюдения прав и интересов молодежи;
г) приоритета раннего психологического, социального, педагогического воздействия, направленного на предупреждение вовлечения молодежи в незаконное потребление ПАВ;
д) индивидуального подхода к предупреждению потребления ПАВ, оказанию медицинской и реабилитационной помощи несовершеннолетним, употребляющим ПАВ;
е) комплексного целевого профилактического воздействия на личностном, семейном и социальном уровнях;
з) поддержки семьи и взаимодействие с ней в вопросах профилактики наркомании, токсикомании и алкоголизма несовершеннолетних.
Профилактика наркомании, токсикомании и алкоголизма осуществляется в отношении всех несовершеннолетних и молодежи, проживающих на территории Московской области, в том числе:
а) несовершеннолетних, употребляющих ПАВ, – в целях выявления и оказания соответствующей медико-реабилитационной помощи;
б) несовершеннолетних, входящих в группу риска (лица, которые в силу своего психологического, социального, семейного статуса склонны к приобщению к употреблению ПАВ, формированию болезненной зависимости от них), – в целях предупреждения вовлечения их в незаконное употребление ПАВ;
в) несовершеннолетних – в целях формирования здорового образа жизни и общего негативного отношения к употреблению ПАВ (создание внутренней системы запретов на употребление ПАВ, умений и навыков психологической защиты от факторов, провоцирующих на употребление ПАВ и т.п.);
г) родителей, лиц, их заменяющих, – в целях приобретения ими знаний, необходимых для выявления у детей признаков употребления ПАВ, а также обучения навыкам бесконфликтного общения с детьми, имеющими зависимые состояния.

Обоснование методических рекомендаций «Стандарта организации антинаркотической профилактической работы в учреждениях сферы культуры Московской области»

Распространение наркомании в молодежной среде и связанные с этим социальные последствия приобретают устойчивый характер. Точной цифры не существует, по неофициальным данным около 18 миллионов человек в РФ имели хотя бы какой-то опыт употребления наркотиков. 
Наличие и постоянное применение в работе методических рекомендаций снизит риск интереса знакомства молодежи с ПАВ.

Перечень нормативных актов, использованных при подготовке методических рекомендаций

– «Конвенция Организации Объединенных Наций о борьбе против незаконного оборота наркотических средств и психотропных веществ» (заключена в г. Вене 20.12.1988);
– Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 18.10.2007 № 1374 «О дополнительных мерах по противодействию незаконному обороту наркотических средств, психотропных веществ и их прекурсоров»;
– Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 09.06.2010 № 690 «Об утверждении Стратегии государственной антинаркотической политики Российской Федерации до 2020 года»;
– Федеральный закон от 08.01.1998 № 3-ФЗ «О наркотических средствах и психотропных веществах»;
– Федеральный закон от 06.10.2003 № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
Федеральный закон от 21.11.2011 № 323-ФЗ (ред. от 14.12.2015) «Об основах охраны здоровья граждан в Российской Федерации»;
– Закон Московской области от 24.07.2014 № 103/2014-ОЗ «О профилактике незаконного потребления наркотических средств и психотропных веществ, наркомании и токсикомании на территории Московской области»;
– Постановление Правительства Московской области от 23.08.2013 № 665/38 «Об утверждении государственной программы Московской области «Безопасность Подмосковья».

 
Рекомендации по проведению антинаркотических профилактических мероприятий

01.03.2016 – начало проведения, далее – постоянно.

№ п/п	Перечень объектов (площадок)	Элементы оформления	Мероприятия	Периодичность проведения
			Обязательные	Рекомендуемые	Рекомендуемая	Обязательная
1	Библиотеки	Информационные стенды, плакаты

Наличие литературы антинаркотической направленности	1.	Акции, декады, марафоны
2.	Суды, диспуты, встречи
3.	Выставки
4.	Семинары5.		Конкурс на лучший плакат, раздаточный материал антинаркотической направленности, встречи школьников с врачом наркологом, обучающий семинар по профилактике наркомании, действующие книжные выставки	Постоянно	
Один раз в полугодие
2	Культурно-досуговые учреждения	Информационные стенды, плакаты		Диспуты, встречи
	Показ фильмов антинаркотической направленности
	Постановки и выступления театральных коллективов
	Спортивные турниры
	Соревнования
	Квесты
	Летние лагеря
	Фестивали, концерты, посвященные пропаганде здорового образа жизни	слеты молодежи,
работа клубов активного отдыха,
летние лагеря с пропагандой за «Здоровый образ жизни»	Каждые 6 месяцев	1 раз в год
3	
Парки
	Информационные стенды, плакаты	Зарядки в парках (Здоровый образ жизни)	Танцевальный марафон	Каждую субботу месяца	4 раза в год
4	Территория городских поселений 	Информационные,  антинаркотические  стенды, плакаты	Организация проведения выступлений молодежи в различных конкурсах, культурно-массовых мероприятиях по пропаганде здорового образа жизни и других акций антинаркотической направленности	Проведение конкурсов на «Лучшую песню», «Лучшее стихотворение антинаркотической направленности»	1 раз в 4 месяца	1 раз в 6 месяцев

----------

Гульнур (18.02.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), ленсанна (05.10.2016), Рамоновна (05.02.2016)

----------


## Леди N

РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ АНТИНАРКОТИЧЕСКИХ  МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ

Минимальный перечень обязательных форм работы
Культурно-просветительские: 
•	Концерты на сценических площадках
•	Театрализованные представления по пропаганде здорового образа жизни
•	Конкурсы рисунков и плакатов «Скажи наркотикам-нет» в учреждениях сферы культуры, подростковых и молодежных клубах
•	Литературно-музыкальные и театрализованные конкурсы в домах культуры
•	Беседы школьников с врачами наркологами в библиотеках и культурно-досуговых учреждениях
•	Танцевально-развлекательные программы
•	Тематические концерты направленные на популяризацию здорового образа жизни
•	Квесты 
•	Выставка литературы антинаркотической направленности в муниципальных учреждениях сферы культуры 

Физкультурно-оздоровительные: 
•	Спортивные мероприятия под лозунгом «Нет наркотикам» в том числе с дворовыми командами
•	Соревнования по мини футболу
•	Соревнования по рукопашному бою
•	Турниры по теннису
•	Массовые забеги
•	Совместные зарядки на улице
Перечень рекомендуемых конкурсов

•	Конкурс на лучший плакат или рисунок
Рекомендуемые номинации конкурса:
	«Лучшая постановка сюжета»;
	«Самый яркий»;
	«Лучший слоган»;
	«Лучший плакат»


•	    Конкурс на лучшую театральную постановку
Рекомендуемые номинации конкурса:
	 «Лучшая театральная постановка»
	«Лучший номер»
	«Лучшее оформление»
Рекомендуемые критерии оценки при определении победителей конкурса:
1) соответствие требованиям номинации;
2) соответствие стиля оформления тематике;
3) наличие антинаркотических атрибутов (плакаты, растяжки и т.д.)
4) единство стиля оформления;
5) целостность композиции; 
6) оригинальность творческих композиций;
7) техника и качество исполнения

•	Конкурс на лучшую песню

•	Конкурс на лучшую хореографическую постановку

•	Конкурс на лучшее тематическое стихотворение (пропаганда здорового образа жизни).


Тематика и формы массовых мероприятий по профилактике наркомании

Одним из важных принципов первичной профилактики наркомании является позитивность – смещение акцента с борьбы с негативными проявлениями и последствиями на развитие и укрепление здоровых потенций личности, мотивации здорового образа жизни.
Поэтому недопустимы названия мероприятий, выставок, акций подобно следующим: «Билет в один конец», «На дне…», «Шаг за шагом к погибели», «Смерть на конце иглы», «На службе зла», «Разные дороги в бездну», «Молодые умирают молодыми» и тому подобные.
Задача выставок и мероприятий – не напугать, а информировать, помочь подростку задуматься о своем предназначении в жизни. Все это позволит ему в трудную минуту самостоятельно сделать осознанный выбор. 
Рекомендуется использовать такие традиционные формы работы, как уроки здоровья, информационные часы, беседы-диалоги, встречи с психологами и наркологами. Во время их проведения ребята будут учиться мыслить, анализировать ситуацию, высказывать свою точку зрения. 
Грамотно вести разговор на тему наркомании, здоровья человека сложно, поэтому на мероприятия целесообразно приглашать специалистов-наркологов, врачей, психологов, сотрудников правоохранительных органов.
Основная задача таких мероприятий – дать представление подросткам о правильном поведении в ситуациях, в которых может оказаться участник (предложение попробовать наркотик, закурить, выпить алкогольный напиток), снизить вероятность их знакомства, как с наркотиками, так и с другими одурманивающими веществами. В ходе подобных мероприятий, многие из которых сопровождаются тестированием и тренингами, происходят наиболее доверительные разговоры с молодежью на серьезные и сложные темы.
Помимо традиционных встреч со специалистами, бесед, уроков рекомендуем использовать такие формы работы, как час размышлений, час раздумья, встречи-поучения, спор-час для юношества. 
Например, ток-шоу «Употреблять «дурь» – вся жизнь сплошная хмурь», в котором может принять участие врач-нарколог, подростковый врач, юрист, часы откровенного разговора «Соблазнительное зло», «Новое поколение выбирает здоровье» и т.д. 
Подросткам будут интересны такие формы работы, как диспуты, встречи, которые часто носят диалоговый характер.
Благодаря таким формам мероприятий, как игра-викторина «Эликсир молодости», ролевая игра  «Суд над наркотиками», работники учреждений сферы культуры могут научить ребят ценить и сохранять собственное здоровье.
Рекомендуется использовать формы общения активные, эмоциональные. В отличие от традиционных форм профилактических мероприятий, где аудитория выступает в роли слушателей, тренинги; ролевые игры, суды и дискуссии «Голосуем за ЗОЖ!, «Я за здоровый образ жизни» имеют ярко выраженный личностный подход, где каждый участник активно вовлечен в разговор, дискуссию, игру.
Одно из основных направлений профилактики наркотической зависимости среди подростков – пропаганда здорового образа жизни. 
 Учреждения сферы культуры совместно с общеобразовательными учреждениями, культурно-досуговыми учреждениями могут организовать для детей и их родителей спортивно-театрализованное представление «Путешествие в Спортландию», спортивно-литературные часы «Молодежь за здоровый образ жизни» и «Твоя жизнь в твоих руках», массовый праздник «Шоу-спартакиада» под девизом: «Здоровому – все здорово!», дискуссию «Всегда есть выбор», шоу «Здоровье сгубишь - новое не купишь!», а зимой совместно с родителями – лыжный поход «На природу за здоровьем». Позитивным отношением к жизни и своему здоровью может стать и проведение подвижных и познавательных игр «Твой шанс», «Выбери здоровье, а не наркотики» и т.д. с элементами совместного семейного спортивного отдыха.
Рекомендуем использовать: Акции, декады, марафоны. 
АКЦИЯ – ограниченное во времени, как правило, публичное действие, направленное на достижение общественно значимой цели или демонстрацию собственной позиции для активного воздействия на общественное сознание могут быть:
– Акции протеста и акции поддержки.
– Массовые и прямые. 
Важно: сначала нужно выбрать повод для акции, яркое название и форму проведения акции.
Формы: шествие, пикет, музыкальный концерт, уличное театрализованное представление и т.п. 
Сопровождение: раздача тематических листовок, символов акции (например, красных ленточек), проведение опросов на улицах.
Вовлечь сограждан: привлечь дружественные вам объединения (общественные  организации, государственные учреждения, коммерческие структуры). 
Рекламная поддержка и команда активных волонтёров 
Преимущество: основное событие, привлекательное для молодёжи, уже есть, вам остаётся только договориться с организатором и внести в него свой социальный элемент. 
Например, организация книжно-информационных выставок можно показывать видеоролики социальной рекламы, провести мини-сценки, информационные мини-акции.
Мини-акции:
против курения, обменивая сигареты на конфеты;
людям, покупающим  во время акции безалкогольные напитки, раздавать небольшие призы (например, шары, календари);
среди посетителей можно организовать опрос, провести анкетирование, чтобы актуализировать для них какие-либо проблемы;
можно вовлечь их в деятельность, просить что-то писать, придумывать лозунги, «кричалки», вырезать из бумаги, участвовать в конкурсах и т.п. 
Флешмоб – это заранее спланированная массовая акция, в которой большая группа людей (мобберы) внезапно появляется в общественном месте, в течение нескольких минут выполняют заранее оговоренные действия абсурдного (неуместного в данной обстановке) содержания и затем одновременно быстро расходится в разные стороны, как ни в чем ни бывало. 
Марафон-эстафета «Нарко-Стоп!»:
создание в новых клубных формирований, пропагандирующих здоровый образ жизни;
обучение работников культурно-досуговой сферы новым приемам и технологиям работы с молодежью по профилактике наркомании в молодежной среде;
конкурс тематических рисунков и плакатов «Наркомании – нет!». 
Акция «Нет наркотикам!»
В программе акции предусмотреть:
конкурс авторской песни, стихотворения, рисунка, сочинения «Я выбираю жизнь!»;
круглые столы для родителей старшеклассников «Как распознать беду?»;
консультации и беседы психотерапевтов, врачей-наркологов;
передвижную фотовыставку «Молодёжь Подмосковья – за здоровый образ жизни». 
Акция «Литература и кинематограф против наркотиков» 
В программе акции:
круглый стол по теме «Наркомания – социальная проблема общества. Пути ее решения в нашем районе, (городе)»;
презентация выставки «Альтернатива: литература, искусство, спорт – лучшие стимуляторы жизни»;
профилактика наркомании в летний период, в т.ч. в лагерях отдыха с демонстрацией фильмов, слайд – шоу, медиа - презентаций антинаркотической направленности.
Акция «Обратная связь» 
В программе акции:
передвижная фотовыставка «Нарко-нет»;
круглый стол «Как распознать беду?»; 
встреча-диспут «Наркотик. Стоит ли ему доверять?»;
анкетирование учащихся школ, колледжей, лицеев на тему «Ты за здоровый образ жизни?». 
Акция «Молодежь XXI века против наркотиков» 
В программе акции:
информационно-ролевой тренинг «Противостояние. Наркотики против нас – мы против наркотиков»;
тематические вечера «Жизнь прекрасна без наркотиков», «Здоровый образ жизни – здоровая нация», «Подросток и закон»;
проведение диспутов на тему «Что такое стресс?», «Наркотики? За и против»; 
тематическая дискотека «Здоровый город (поселок, райцентр)». 
Декады
Поколение ru. против наркотиков
Молодежь за здоровый образ жизни; SOS! Остановить беду. 

Кинолектории, видеочасы
Видеочас «Осколки разбитой юности» (рекомендуем построить на исповедях молодых наркоманов, в основе которых лежат примеры искалеченных наркотиками судеб, наглядно показывающие страшную правду). 
Успеху подобного мероприятия будет способствовать то, что оно не должно содержать скучных нотаций и запугивания, а только факты из жизни реальных людей.
Видеочас «По ком звонит колокол», построенный на документальных фактах (видеофильмы), расскажет о распространении наркомании, СПИДа в молодежной среде, пропаганде ценности человеческой жизни, о милосердии, доброте, сопереживании, о помощи оказавшимся в беде. 
Беседы, информационные часы, уроки нравственности, здоровья, видеоуроки
Как уберечь подростка от наркомании (беседа).
Как и почему люди становятся рабами наркотиков (видеурок). 
Наркотик. Стоит ли ему доверять? (информационный час).
За здоровый образ жизни (урок здоровья).
Как переживать опасный возраст ваших детей (беседа для родителей).
Наркотики: мираж и действительность (информационный час).
Страшная плата за краткий миг радости (беседа).
Цифры и факты о наркомании (информационный час).
Горькие плоды сладкой жизни (урок нравственности).
Дьявольские подарки древних цивилизаций (информационный час из истории наркомании и использования наркотических средств).
Что такое наркомания и как становятся ее жертвами (беседа).
Алкоголь, наркотики и наше здоровье (информационный час).
Ранняя диагностика, профилактика и принципы лечения наркомании (информационный час).
Наркотики и закон (урок нравственности).
Факторы, располагающие к наркомании и токсикомании (урок здоровья).
Желания, тревоги и проблемы «трудного возраста» (урок нравственности).
Применение наркотиков в медицине (информационный час).
Проблемы мотивации при подростковой наркомании (беседа).
Психические расстройства у подростков при употреблении наркотиков (информационный час).
Опасные наслаждения (беседа).
Ключ к профилактике наркомании (беседа).
Наркотики – угроза национальной безопасности (информационный час).
Что должны сказать родители своему ребенку о наркотиках? (беседа для родителей).
Проблема профилактики наркомании в молодежной среде (беседа).
Наркомания. Два шага от пропасти (видеоурок).
Не отнимай у себя «завтра» (урок нравственности).
Вредные привычки (урок здоровья) и другие.
Диспуты, дискуссии, вечера вопросов и ответов, круглые столы, ток-шоу, устные журналы
Наркотики: за и против (диспут).
Наркотики – суррогат (круглый стол).
Наркология в вопросах и ответах (вечер вопросов и ответов).
Мой выбор – жизнь без наркотиков (дискуссия).
Наркомания – общая беда (круглый стол с представителями правоохранительных органов, медицинских, образовательных учреждений, молодежных и общественных организаций).
Внимание, наркомания! (круглый стол, в котором принимают участие психолог, детский врач, инспектор по делам несовершеннолетних, родители).
Наркомания – глазами молодежи (вечер-диалог).
Здоровье, жизнь, будущее (круглый стол).
Как остановить беду (ток-шоу).
Подросток и закон (устный журнал).
Тебе нужны наркотики?
Нет, это наркотикам нужен ты (диспут).
100 советов на здоровье (ток-шоу).
Береги здоровье смолоду (устный журнал).
Подросток тянется к наркотикам. Почему? (вечер вопросов и ответов).
Осторожно: табак – легальный наркотик (круглый стол по борьбе с табакокурением).
«Конкретные вопросы – откровенные ответы» (вечер вопросов и ответов).
Духовное здоровье молодежи (круглый стол с представителями духовенства, поэтами, писателями, журналистами).
Знать, чтобы не умереть молодым (вечер вопросов и ответов).
Горькие плоды красивой жизни (устный журнал).
Умеем ли мы властвовать над собой (дискуссия).
Здоровье – богатство страны (ток-шоу).
Мифы и правда о наркотиках (устный журнал).
Викторины, блиц-турниры:
Здоровый образ жизни. Что это значит (викторина).
Конкретные вопросы – откровенные ответы (викторина).
Знаете ли вы? (викторина).
Наркотик. Стоит ли ему доверять? (блиц-турнир).
Молодежь против наркотиков (блиц-турнир).
В здоровом теле - здоровый дух (блиц-турнир).

----------

Гульнур (18.02.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), КсенияГресько (09.10.2016), ленсанна (05.10.2016), Рамоновна (05.02.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Минимальный перечень антинаркотических мероприятий для различных возрастных групп населения

Возрастная категория	Наименование мероприятия
дети	Конкурсы на лучший рисунок, плакат
	Концерты тематической направленности
	Просмотр видео, художественных фильмов, беседы, спортивные мероприятия
молодежь	Вокальные конкурсы
	Квесты
	Спортивные акции и забеги
	Хореографические и театральные постановки, выступления
	Спортивные программы
	Концерты посвященные здоровому образу жизни
средний возраст и пожилые	Выставки в библиотеках, домах культуры 
	Выставки литературных произведений антинаркотической направленности
	Концерты, спортивные мероприятия

Рекламно-издательская деятельность учреждений сферы культуры по профилактике наркомании

Практически все учреждения могут сегодня подготовить и издать подобные издания: буклеты и рекомендательные списки: «Горькие плоды сладкой жизни», «Нет – наркотикам!», «Скажи наркотикам-нет!», «Скажи жизни – да!», «Право на жизнь»; памятки: «Как не стать жертвой наркомании», «Не дайте стать вашему ребенку мишенью», «Мифы и факты о наркотиках», «Остановись перед пропастью», информационный листок «Ты можешь и должен противостоять наркотикам!» и др.
Одним из направлений издательской деятельности библиотек является ведение, разработка и оформление буклетов, библиографических рекомендательных списков литературы, тематических папок, методических материалов психолога, создание листков информации, книжных закладок, памяток. Материалы рекомендуется активно использовать при проведении массовых мероприятий.
Примеры изданий
«Беда зовется наркоманией» (информационный выпуск, библиографический список литературы, посвященный проблеме наркомании, советы родителям, как распознать у ребенка наркозависимость).
«Опасная зона – твердое «нет» (библиографический указатель будет полезен всем, кого волнуют проблемы наркомании и рекомендован для работы нашим коллегам в детских, школьных и юношеских библиотеках).
«Наркотикам – нет!» (в буклете можно рассказать о различных стадиях наркозависимости). Вопрос, проходящий «красной строкой» «А тебе это нужно?» заставит задуматься каждого. Адресовать подросткам и молодежи.
 «Будь осторожен!» – буклет об опасностях, которые таят в себе курительные смеси. Книжная закладка «Остановись, подумай!» даст установку НИКОГДА НЕ ПРОБОВАТЬ наркотики для детей младшего и старшего школьного возраста. Рекомендуем запланировать также выпуск таких информационных буклетов: «Остров безопасности» – для старшего школьного возраста

Методическая работа

Методическая работа: подготовка методических рекомендаций, заказ или проведение конкурсов на разработку профилактических программ, тематических полиграфических, фото-, аудио-, видео- и мультимедийных материалов (отбор с целью их использования).
Обучение или коммуникация (конференции, семинары) субъектов профилактики: педагогов, психологов и так далее.
Издание или продвижение тематических полиграфических, фото-, аудио-, видео- и мультимедийных материалов.
Приобретение оборудования, расходных материалов и лекарств.

Межведомственное взаимодействие учреждений сферы культуры в профилактике наркомании, 
токсикомании и алкоголизма несовершеннолетних

Субъекты профилактики наркомании, токсикомании и алкоголизма несовершеннолетних, с которыми учреждениям культуры рекомендуется взаимодействовать:
федеральный орган исполнительной власти по контролю за оборотом наркотических средств и психотропных веществ;
 органы исполнительной власти в области образования и науки; 
органы исполнительной власти в области здравоохранения и социального развития; 
органы внутренних дел; 
органы исполнительной власти в области физической культуры, спорта и туризма; 
органы исполнительной власти в области культуры, печати и массовых коммуникаций; 
органы юстиции;
территориальные комиссии по делам несовершеннолетних и защите их прав муниципальных образований;
территориальные органы управления социальной защиты населения;
центры социальной помощи семьям и детям;
образовательные учреждения;
учреждения сферы культуры; 
медицинские учреждения;
органы опеки и попечительства;
центры занятости населения.
Кроме того, учреждениям культуре рекомендуется организовать взаимодействие с социально ориентированными некоммерческими организациями. 


Начальник Управления информационно-аналитической 
работы и связей с общественностью	Д.А. Безруков	

Заместитель начальника Управления информационно-аналитической
работы и связей с общественностью	О.Н. Дядьков

----------

Алла и Александр (18.02.2016), Гульнур (18.02.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), КсенияГресько (09.10.2016), ленсанна (05.10.2016), Рамоновна (05.02.2016)

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Вот что заполучила на последнем семинаре.Может кому пригодится.
Методические рекомендации
в помощь работникам учреждений культурно-досугового типа.

1. Понятие об учреждении культурно-досугового типа
Под учреждением культурно-досугового типа понимается организация, основной деятельностью которой является представление населению услуг социально-культурного, просветительского и развлекательного характера, создание условий  для занятий любительским художественным творчеством. 
Учреждение культурно-досугового типа создается в целях удовлетворения общественных потребностей в сохранении и развитии народной традиционной культуры, поддержки любительского художественного творчества,  другой самодеятельной творческой инициативы и социально-культурной активности населения, организации его досуга и отдыха.
Основными видами деятельности учреждения культурно-досугового типа являются:
- создание и организация работы клубных формирований, таких как  коллективы, студии и кружки любительского художественного творчества, народных театров, любительских объединений по культурно-познавательным, историко-краеведческим, научно-техническим, экологическим, культурно-бытовым;
- организация и проведение фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, выставок и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
- проведение спектаклей, концертов, других театрально-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, массовых театрализованных праздников и представлений, народных гуляний, обрядов и ритуалов в соответствии с местными обычаями и традициями;
- организация досуга различных групп населения, в том числе предоставление платных услуг населению с учетом функционального предназначения учреждения;
- осуществление других видов  творческой, познавательной и досуговой деятельности по социально-творческим заказам, соответствующим  целям учреждения культуры клубного типа.
2. Размещение культурно-досугового учреждения
Учреждение культурно-досугового типа в сельской местности должно размещаться в центре села на пересечении пешеходных путей, вблизи транспортных сообщений, развязок и т.д. КДУ должно быть размещено в специально предназначенном или приспособленном здании и помещении, доступном для населения.
Учреждение культурно-досугового типа должно быть обеспечено удобными подъездами и подходами, иметь электрическое освещение в вечернее и ночное время, оборудоваться открытыми стоянками для транспорта, а также иметь запасной (пожарный) выход и подъезд для производственных целей самого клуба.
При размещении в любых типах зданий и помещений КДУ должно быть оборудовано для пользователей с ограниченными физическими возможностями: иметь пандусы при входе-выходе, при уровневых переходах, специальные держатели, ограждения.
Прилегающая к сельскому КДУ территория должна способствовать формированию привлекательного образа. Основные ее характеристики включают наличие подъездных путей и пешеходных дорожек с твердым покрытием, зеленых насаждений, газонов, цветочных клумб, садовых скамеек, эстрадно-танцевальной площадки, места для детских игр с аттракционами малых форм, специально оборудованной площадки для проведения физкультурно-оздоровительных мероприятий и народных игр.
Площадь, занимаемая сельским клубом, должна обеспечивать размещение работников и получателей культурно-досуговых услуг в соответствии со строительными нормами и правилами.
3. Общие требования санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов, пожарной безопасности, оснащения оборудованием и техническими  средствами  в КДУ
Сельский клуб, Дом культуры должен иметь здание со зрительным и танцевальным  залами, помещениями для проведения работы с семьями, физкультурно-оздоровительных мероприятий, просмотра видеофильмов,  игровой комнатой для детей, комнатами для настольных игр, для уголка народной традиционной культуры для проведения салонных встреч (музыкальные, литературные, краеведческие, театральные, консультации по социальным вопросам),  работы клубных формирований и другими.
Сельский КДУ может быть обеспечен буфетом, должен быть обеспечен  подсобными, санитарно-бытовыми и административно-хозяйственными помещениями (гардероб, санузел).
Размеры помещений сельского КДУ должны отвечать следующим требованиям:
- площадь зрительного зала (на 1 место в зрительном зале - 0,65 кв. м);
- площадь комнат для работы кружков (на 1 человека - от 1,4 до 5,0 кв. м);
- площадь танцевального зала с эстрадой (на 1 человека - 1,1 кв. м);
- площадь помещения административного и обслуживающего персонала (комната площадью не менее 10 кв. м);
- туалеты – на 1 посетителя – 0,07 кв.м. (в туалетах оборудуется один унитаз, два писсуара на 150 мужчин, два унитаза на 75 женщин, в шлюзах предусматривается один умывальник на 100 человек, но не менее одного);
   Все помещения оснащаются системой указателей в обязательном порядке (указателями «Пожарный выход», «Туалеты» и др.).
В сельском клубе, Доме культуры  должен осуществляться постоянный контроль за уровнем шума и звукомузыкальным оформлением в зрительном зале.
Уровень звучания в зрительном зале:
- при звукоусилении не должен превышать 96 дБ;
- при звукооформлении - 100 дБ.
Уровень шума и вибрации на рабочих местах должны соответствовать требованиям санитарных норм СН 2.2.4/2.1.8.562-96 (утверждены Постановлением Госкомсанэпиднадзора РФ от 31.10.1996 № 36 «Шум на рабочих местах, в помещениях жилых, общественных зданий на территории жилой застройки»).
Устройство производственных помещений должно соответствовать требованиям, исключающим проникновение шума улиц и действующего оборудования в зрительный зал, репетиционные помещения, артистические комнаты и др.
Состояние помещений сельских клубов, Домов культуры  должно отвечать требованиям санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН (предел температурного режима – не менее +18 градусов по Цельсию, относительная влажность воздуха - 55 процентов), нормам охраны труда.
Сельским клубам,  Домам культуры  необходимо разработать комплекс упреждающих мероприятий, направленных на предотвращение чрезвычайных ситуаций (пожары, стихийные бедствия и др.) и обеспечение защиты материально-технических ресурсов.
В сельских клубах, Домах культуры  должны соблюдаться правила пожарной безопасности, установленные стандартами, строительными нормами и другими утвержденными в установленном порядке нормативными документами, регламентирующими требования пожарной безопасности.
Сотрудники сельских клубов, Домов культуры должны пройти подготовку по оказанию первой медицинской помощи. Аптечки для оказания первой медицинской помощи должны находиться на видном, легкодоступном месте.
Учреждение должно быть оснащено специальным оборудованием, современной аппаратурой и приборами (в соответствии с назначением помещений), отвечающими требованиям стандартов, технических условий, других нормативных документов и обеспечивающими надлежащее качество предоставляемых населению культурно-досуговых услуг.
Сельский клуб, Дом культуры  должен быть оснащен телефонной связью и выходом в Интернет.
Специальное оборудование и аппаратуру (в соответствии с назначением помещений) следует использовать строго по назначению в соответствии с эксплуатационными документами, содержать в технически исправном состоянии и систематически проверять.
Неисправное специальное оборудование и аппаратура должны быть сняты с эксплуатации, заменены или отремонтированы (если они подлежат ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированных должна быть подтверждена их проверкой.
Морально и физически устаревшее специальное оборудование (световые приборы, звуковая, киновоспроизводящая аппаратура, музыкальные инструменты), одежда сцены, сценические костюмы своевременно списываются по акту в соответствии с утвержденными учредителем нормативами сроков эксплуатации специального оборудования.
Состояние электрического оборудования в сельском КДУ определяется путем проведения визуального осмотра, замеров сопротивления изоляции (проверка качества изоляции проводов) и так далее.
Специальные технические средства следует использовать строго по назначению в соответствии с эксплуатационными документами, содержать в технически исправном состоянии, которое следует систематически проверять.
Неисправные специальные технические средства должны быть сняты с эксплуатации, заменены или отремонтированы (если они подлежат ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированных должна быть подтверждена их проверкой.
Сельский клуб, Дом культуры должен располагать необходимым и достаточным числом специалистов для обеспечения выполнения основных функций учреждения.  Сельский клуб, Дом культуры имеет определённый штат  творческих работников, способный обеспечить в полном объёме качественное предоставление культурных услуг населению.
Каждый специалист сельского КДУ должен иметь соответствующее образование, квалификацию, профессиональную подготовку, обладать знаниями и опытом, необходимыми для выполнения возложенных на него обязанностей.
Все руководители и специалисты сельских клубов не реже 1 раза в 5 лет должны проходить повышение квалификации по любой из установленных форм.
При присвоении либо подтверждении творческому коллективу звания "народный, образцовый коллектив любительского художественного творчества" прохождение руководителем коллектива повышения квалификации является обязательным.
4. Режим работы КДУ
Сельский клуб, Дом культуры обязан довести до сведения граждан свое наименование и местонахождение (вывеска на фасаде здания, с полным названием данного КДУ). Данная информация должна быть предоставлена любым способом, предусмотренным законодательством Российской Федерации и обеспечивающим ее доступность для граждан.
Потребитель вправе потребовать предоставления необходимой и достоверной информации о выполняемых услугах, обеспечивающей их компетентный выбор.
Режим работы сельского клуба, Дома культуры, в том числе в выходные, санитарные дни, устанавливается для каждого клубного учреждения с учетом потребностей населения и интенсивности его посещения по решению органов исполнительной власти или органов местного самоуправления.
Время работы сельского клуба, Дома культуры не должно полностью совпадать с часами работы основной части населения (продолжительность рабочей недели для женщин 36 часов, для мужчин – 40 часов, согласно Постановлению Президиума Верховного Совет РСФСР от 25.01.91 г. N Б/Н "О ПОРЯДКЕ ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЯ ВЕРХОВНОГО СОВЕТА РСФСР ОТ 1 НОЯБРЯ 1990 N 298/3-I "О НЕОТЛОЖНЫХ МЕРАХ ПО УЛУЧШЕНИЮ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ ЖЕНЩИН, СЕМЬИ, ОХРАНЫ МАТЕРИНСТВА И ДЕТСТВА НА СЕЛЕ").

5. Документы, регламентирующие деятельность КДУ
В состав документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельского клуба, Дома культуры должны входить:
Учредительные документы культурно-досугового учреждения
•	Решение собственника (учредителя) о создании учреждения
•	Устав учреждения (положение)
•	Структура учреждения, 
•	Штатная численность  его подразделений (отделов) ;
•	Штатное расписание
•	Технический паспорт учреждения;
Локальные акты учреждения:
•	Коллективный договор
•	Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка
•	 Должностные инструкции
•	Положения о надбавках, доплатах,  премировании
•	Положение о платных услугах
•	 Документы, регулирующие охрану труда и технику безопасности 
Организационно-распорядительные документы:
•	планы и отчеты учреждения
•	протоколы, постановления, решения
•	приказы, распоряжения, указания
•	аттестационные документы
•	бухгалтерские документы
•	кадровые документы
•	журнал учета культурно-досуговой работы учреждения
•	журнал учета работы клубных формирований;
•	при оказании Учреждением платных услуг соответствующая документация по ведению билетного хозяйства учреждения (книга по учету бланков строгой отчетности, акты сдачи-приемки, акты о списании).
•	нормативно-правовые, распорядительные акты органов местного самоуправления, регламентирующие деятельность Учреждений;
Положение об учреждении культурно-досугового типа должно включать в себя следующие сведения:
- предназначение сельского клуба, Дома культуры;
- порядок его формирования, деятельности, управления, реорганизации и ликвидации;
- источники и порядок финансирования;
- юридический статус (организационно-правовая форма и форма собственности);
- ведомственная принадлежность и подчиненность;
- штатное расписание, правила внутреннего распорядка;
- объем предоставляемых услуг (обязательных и дополнительных).
Руководства, правила, инструкции, методики должны регламентировать процесс предоставления услуг, определять методы (способы) их предоставления и контроля, предусматривать меры совершенствования работы сельского клуба, Дома культуры.
Эксплуатационные документы на имеющееся в сельском клубе техническое оснащение должны способствовать обеспечению его нормальной и безопасной эксплуатации, обслуживанию и поддержанию в работоспособном состоянии.
Международные, национальные и региональные стандарты, в том числе настоящие нормативы минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг, должны составлять нормативную основу практической работы в области культуры.
В сельском клубе следует осуществлять регулярный (не реже 1 раза в год) пересмотр документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельского клуба. Пересмотр подразумевает включение  в документы, регламентирующие деятельность сельского клуба, необходимых изменений и изъятие из обращения устаревших.
6. Услуги, предоставляемые культурно-досуговым учреждением, требования к ним.
Услуги, предоставляемые культурно-досуговым учреждением:
•	праздник (национальный, государственный, традиционный, профессиональный, культурно-спортивный и др.), обряд; 
•	тематический концерт;
•	спектакль;
•	театрализованное представление;
•	выставка;
•	вечера отдыха,  дискотека, шоу-программа, игровая программа; костюмированный бал-карнавал
•	 вечер чествования; литературно-музыкальный вечер;
•	создание условий для занятия в кружках, клубных формированиях и любительских объединениях;
Общие требования к услугам учреждения культурно-досугового типа
•	Соответствие целевому назначению
•	Социальная адресность 
•	Комплексность
•	Эстетичность
•	Информативность
•	 Безопасность для жизни и здоровья обслуживаемого населения и персонала клубного учреждения, сохранность имущества обслуживаемого населения
•	Точность и своевременность предоставления

7. Клубные формирования. Виды, содержание деятельности, особенности.
Клуб как общественное объединение появился значительно раньше, чем клуб как учреждение. Сегодня клубные формирования – это неотъемлемая часть деятельности учреждения культуры клубного типа.
Клубное формирование (первая группа услуг) – «добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, запросов и потребностей в занятиях любительским художественным и техническим творчеством, в совместной творческой деятельности, способствующей развитию дарований его участников, освоению и созданию ими культурных ценностей, а также основанное на единстве стремления людей к получению актуальной информации и прикладных знаний в различных областях общественной жизни, культуры, литературы и искусства, науки и техники, к овладению полезными навыками в области культуры быта, здорового образа жизни, организации досуга и отдыха».
Они подразделяются на следующие виды: кружки, творческие коллективы, студии любительского художественного, декоративно-прикладного, изобразительного и технического творчества, занятий на факультетах народных университетов, курсы прикладных знаний и навыков, творческие лаборатории, любительские объединения, группы, клубы по интересам.

Термин	Определение	Отличительные особенности вида клубного формирования
Кружок	Группа (как правило, небольшая) людей, объединенных общими интересами и регулярной совместной деятельностью на основе этих интересов	1.Не имеет программы.
2.Состав участников фиксированный, на творческий сезон.
3. Состав участников из одной возрастной группы
Любительское
объединение	Клубное формирование, объединяющее людей с глубоким и устойчивым интересом к общему занятию, стремящихся обменяться его результатами и своими навыками.	1. Имеет репертуар, программу по развитию, график участия в массовых мероприятиях учреждения.
2. Есть свои уникальные культурные ценности, созданные в результате творческой деятельности.
3. Существует, как правило, в художественном самодеятельном творчестве.
Клуб по интересам	Клубное формирование, создаваемое с целью организации общения людей с единым глубоким и устойчивым интересом к чему-либо. Характеризуется отсутствием деятельности по созданию культурных ценностей	1.Устойчивый состав – как правило, на несколько творческих сезонов.
2. Не имеет календарно-тематического плана, но возможна программа развития формирования.
3. Не создаются культурные ценности.
4. Направлено на творческое саморазвитие личности
Студия 	Коллектив любительского творчества, сочетающий в своей работе учебные, экспериментальные и  производственные задачи	1. Должна иметь утвержденную программу, календарно-тематический план.
2. Термин применим к изобразительному, декоративно-прикладному, цирковому, театральному и техническому творчеству.
3. Предполагает проверку знаний без выдачи документа особого образца и дальнейшее обучение по данному направлению.
4. Может действовать несколько творческих сезонов в зависимости от объема знаний.
Курсы прикладных знаний	Клубные формирования, задачей которых является обучение людей прикладным навыкам и умениям. Имеют периодически обновляемый состав участников.	1. Имеют утвержденную программу, календарно-тематический план на определенный период, но не более творческого сезона.
2. Периодическое обновление состава участников.
Творческая лаборатория	Коллектив любительского творчества, сочетающий в своей работе экспериментальные и производственные задачи	1. Не имеет программы.
2. Создается для выполнения поставленной производственной задачи.
3. Продуктом является инновационная методика или технология работы в отрасли
Группа 	Клубное формирование с переменным составом участников, объединенных единым интересом, создаваемое на определенный период для решения социокультурных проблем и задач	Схоже с творческой лабораторией, но имеет менее короткий срок деятельности – только на решение одной задачи. Не вырабатывает методик и технологий культурной деятельности 
Факультет народного университета	Клубные формирования, задачей которых является организация гражданского образования населения в области культуры, науки, быта, техники и других отраслей знаний, характеризующиеся преобладанием лекционной и семинарской форм учебных занятий	1. Программа составляется в соответствии с потребностями органов местного самоуправления, востребованностью общества.
2. Состав участников переменный, количество зависит от проявленного интереса к теме.
3. Участники – преимущественно люди пожилого возраста и социально незащищенные слои населения

На основании типового положения директор культурно-досугового учреждения издает приказ о создании клубного формирования и утверждает положение о клубном формировании, в котором отражается порядок работы, система управления и отчетности.
В соответствии с установленным порядком, клубное формирование может осуществлять свою деятельность:
- за счет предусмотренных по смете на эти цели  финансовых средств культурно-досугового учреждения;
- за счет частичной самоокупаемости, с использованием средств базового культурно-досугового учреждения или других учредителей, членских взносов участников, а также средств, полученных от собственной деятельности и иных средств.
	В том случае, если в населенном пункте нет уполномоченного органом местного самоуправления учреждения, осуществляющего услугу по созданию клубных формирований, то в соответствии со статьей 54 Федерального закона № 131-ФЗ орган местного самоуправления в лице органа культуры может осуществить размещение муниципального заказа на создание коллектива народного художественного творчества в установленном порядке. Либо заключить гражданско-правовой договор с художественным руководителем и лицом (физическим или юридическим), предоставившим помещение для деятельности творческого коллектива. Либо создать муниципальный творческий коллектив .
Творческая работа  клубных формирований художественной направленности должна предусматривать:
- привлечение  участников на добровольной основе в свободное от работы (учебы) время;
- мероприятия по созданию в коллективах творческой атмосферы, обучение навыкам художественного творчества;
- проведение репетиций, организацию выставок, выступление с концертами и спектаклями, участие в конкурсах и других творческих мероприятиях.
	Клубные формирования  художественной направленности создаются с целью:
- приобщения населения к культурным традициям народов Российской Федерации, лучшим отечественным и мировым культурным образцам;
- популяризации творчества профессиональных и самодеятельных авторов, создавших произведения, получившие общественное признание;
- содействия в приобретении знаний, умений и навыков в различных видах художественного творчества, развития творческих способностей населения.
Примерная наполняемость участниками коллективов
 клубных формирований

Типы клубных
формирований	Группы по оплате труда
		II	III	IV
Художественно -
творческие	18 - 20	15 - 18	12 - 15	10 - 12
Творческо -
прикладные	12 - 15	9 - 12	8 - 10	6 - 8

Примечание. Количественные показатели наполняемости участниками клубных формирований рассчитаны на основании статистических данных.

Содержание занятий  должно предусматривать:
1) в коллективах музыкального искусства (хорах, музыкальных, вокальных, фольклорных ансамблях, оркестрах) занятия по изучению истории и теории музыки, традиционных  в данной местности особенностей музыки и исполнительства, народного костюма, работу по постановке голоса, разучивание произведений с солистами и ансамблями, разучивание произведений для хора и оркестра (ансамбля), проведение репетиционных занятий.
2) в коллективах хореографического искусства (народного, классического. эстрадного, фольклорного и бального танцев) – занятия по изучению истории хореографии, классическому и характерному тренажу, разучиванию и тренажу сольных и групповых танцев, хореографических миниатюр, композиций, танцевальных сюит, сюжетных постановок.
3) в коллективах декоративно-прикладного искусства (гончарное мастерство, вышивка, лозоплетение, кружевоплетение, работа по металлу, дереву, бересте, другое) занятия по изучению истории прикладного творчества, изучению местных традиционных особенностей декоративно-прикладного искусства и ремесел, изучение техники и технологии изготовления предметов прикладного искусства, организация выставок.
Продолжительность рабочего времени штатных руководителей устанавливается согласно требованиям Трудового кодекса.
	Занятия в творческих коллективах проводятся систематически не менее 3-х учебных часов в неделю (учебный час - 45 минут).
	Примерные минимальные нормативы деятельности клубного формирования в форме творческого коллектива должны предусматривать результат творческого сезона.
Наименование жанра 
творческого коллектива	Показатели результативности
Хоровой, вокальный 	Концертная программа из 1 отделения;
6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового коллектива; 
ежегодное обновление  не менее 3 части текущего репертуара;
выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в квартал
инструментальный	Концертная программа из 2-х отделений;
8 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры; ежегодное обновление  половины текущего репертуара;
выступление на других площадках не мене 1 раза в квартал
хореографический	Концертная программа из 2-х отделений
6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;
ежегодное обновление четверти текущего репертуара;
выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в квартал
театральный	1 многоактный или 2 одноактных спектакля; 4 номера  (миниатюры) для участия в  концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;   ежегодное обновление репертуара;
выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в квартал
Декоративно-прикладного искусства	2 выставки в год

 	Показателями качества работы творческого коллектива является стабильность его личного  состава, участие в смотрах и конкурсах творческого мастерства, положительная оценка деятельности общественностью (публикации в СМИ, благодарственные письма, заявки на концерты (спектакли) от организаций, доходы от проданных билетов на концерты и спектакли коллектива). 
По согласованию с учредителем, клубные формирования могут оказывать платные услуги, в том числе спектакли, концерты, представления, выставки, при условии, что сборы от реализации платных услуг будут использованы на развитие творческой деятельности коллектива, например, на приобретение костюмов, заказ постановок, приобретение музыкальных инструментов, методических пособий, а также на поощрение руководителей и участников творческого коллектива.
За творческие успехи и общественную деятельность по популяризации традиционной народной культуры участники и руководители коллективов художественного народного творчества могут быть представлены к различным видам поощрения, а именно: грамота, почетный знак, звание заслуженного работника культуры. 
За достигнутые успехи в различных жанрах творчества клубные формирования художественной направленности могут быть представлены к званию «народный» коллектив. 
Количество постоянно действующих в течение года клубных формирований	Группы по оплате труда
	1	2	3	4
Сельские клубы	10-12	7-10	4-6	1-3
Сельские Дома культуры	свыше 15	10-15	4-9	1-3
Районные, городские Дома культуры 	свыше 20	15-20	10-15	-





8. Планирование деятельности культурно-досугового учреждения
План работы культурно-досугового учреждения:
перспективный (годовой месячный, недельный);
текущий 
При составлении плана должна учитываться целевая аудитория (население села, деревни):
- дети, подростки;
- молодежь;
- пожилые;
- среднее поколение;
- люди с ограниченными возможностями;
Необходим дифференцированный подход к различным социальным и возрастным категориям населения.
Работа с детьми и подростками.
Развитие способностей, формирование творческой личности, воспитание чувства гордости за нашу Родину – вот те задачи, которые ставят перед собой работники культуры при подготовке и проведении мероприятий для детей и подростков.
Формы мероприятий, проведённых с детьми очень разнообразны:
•	различные игровые программы с элементами театрализации,
•	театрализованные и познавательные конкурсные программы,
•	игры-путешествия, 
•	спортивные и культурно-развлекательные программы, 
•	конкурсы, 
•	викторины, видеофильмы:
Мероприятия для детей и подростков
       «Детство – сказочная страна», театрализованное представление;
«Ярмарка веселья», детский праздник;
«Радуга планеты детства», детский утренник;
«Спорт-шоу» – спортивный праздник;
«Знатоки мира насекомых» – брейн-ринг;
«Веселые каникулы» – игровая программа с элементами театрализации
Наибольшее количество детских мероприятий проводятся на каникулах. Школьники с нетерпением ждут их и воспринимают как настоящий праздник, а люди, от которых зависит организация и проведение детского отдыха, прикладывают все силы, чтобы не омрачить его. На зимние каникулы проводятся мероприятия, связанные с новогодними праздниками и обрядами, и игры на воздухе; в дни весенних каникул – неделя театра и детской книги.
Организация досуга молодежи
Поиски нравственных идеалов, выработка правильных норм поведения в обществе и в быту, приобретение будущей профессии и обретение занятия по душе – такие проблемы предстоит решить молодежи. Организуя досуг этой категории населения, работники КДУ стараются оказать помощь в реализации их жизненных планов. Молодые люди привлекаются к активной культурной деятельности и к занятиям в различных творческих формированиях при клубных учреждениях.  Для молодёжи проведены мероприятия:
Тематические дискотеки, вечера отдыха
Различные культурно-развлекательные, шоу- программы;
Интеллектуальные, информационно-познавательные программы,
дискуссии, тренинги; 
Спортивно-оздоровительные мероприятия;
Вечера современной музыки, авторской песни; 
Всевозможные формы общественно-полезной деятельности 
(благотворительные акции; выезды с концертными программами, целевые 
экспедиции — этнографические, экологические, фольклорные; трудовые 
дела и т.д. 
Мероприятия для молодежи
       Осенний бал для молодежи  «В гостях у  осени»
Тематические дискотеки, вечера отдыха
«Шутка за шуткой» - праздничная шоу-программа, посвященная 
Международному Дню смеха.
«Еще раз про любовь». Концертная шоу-программа, посвященная Дню всех влюбленных.
Работа с семьями
Клубы молодой семьи, перед которыми стоят задачи укрепление семейных традиций и связи поколений; пропаганды культуры супружеских отношений, здорового образа жизни и благоприятных условий воспитания детей; чествования многодетных семей; популяризации  активных и позитивных форм семейного досуга и отдыха и многое другое. 
 Мероприятия, посвященные Международному дню семьи, под названием «Крепка семья – крепка Россия»;
 «Здоровая семья – здоровая Россия» - информационно-пропагандистский марафон. 
 Мы семья, а это, значит, справимся с любой задачей», семейный праздник;
 «Там, где дружная семья, удач тропинка пролегла», день семейного отдыха;
 Семейные соревнования «СЕМЬ Я»,
Вечер отдыха «Вместе быть – такое счастье!», посвященный Всероссийскому 
Дню семьи, любви и верности
Работа с пожилыми людьми, ветеранами, инвалидами
•	«Юность, опаленная войной» (концертная программа для ветеранов ВОВ)
•	Праздничный концерт, посвященный Дню пожилых людей 
•	Работа клуба по интересам «Неугомонные сердца»
•	Вечера отдыха для ветеранов войны, труда, для инвалидов
•	«Творческие бабушки». Выставка изделий декоративно – прикладного искусства участников народных коллективов ДК
•	Заседание «Клуба Хозяюшка»: «Ваш возраст – ваша мудрость».
•	«У войны не женское лицо»…» - литературно-музыкальный вечер, посвященный Дню Победы с приглашением ветеранов войны, тружеников тыла и детей военной поры
Возрождение, сохранение и развитие праздников, обрядов, традиций
•	- «Нардуган»
•	- «Карга боткасы»
•	- “Әрәпә” 
•	- «Сабантуй» 
•	- “Түгәрәк уен” 
•	- «Сөмбелә»
•	- «Каз өмәсе» 
•	- “Көмеш чишмәләр җыры”
•	«Җомга көн кич белән”, 
•	«Аулак өй» 
•	“Күңел җәүһәрләре” – мөнәҗәтләр һәм бәетләр кичәсе
•	“Сөрән сугу” – сбор подарков на национальный праздник Сабантуй 
•	Раштуа бәйрәме“Раштуа йолдызы”  		 
•	“Татар сөлгесе күңел көзгесе” – сөлге бәйрәмнәре 
Формирование и пропаганда здорового образа жизни. Работа с населением по профилактике алкоголизма, наркомании, табакокурения и СПИДа
Работники КДУ регулярно ведут работу с населением по профилактике алкоголизма, наркомании, табакокурения и СПИДа, особое внимание уделяется детям, подросткам и молодежи. Пропагандируется здоровой образ жизни, наглядно  и на словах освещается деятельность правоохранительных органов по борьбе с наркоманией и незаконным оборотом наркотиков. Можно  использовать в своей деятельности различные формы культурно-дсуговой деятельности:
•	тематические вечера, 
•	кинолектории, 
•	акции, 
•	устные журналы, 
•	беседы,
•	детские утренники,
•	часы и уроки общения,
•	походы в лес
•	спортивные мероприятия.
Мероприятия по профилактике здорового образа жизни
      Беседа с элементами игры, посвященная Дню борьбы с наркотиками «Мы 
      за   здоровое будущее»;
•	Молодежная развлекательная программа «Мир без наркотиков»;
•	Тематические кинопоказы: «СПИД-тень над планетой», «Сорокоградусная беда»,  «Мы за здоровое поколение!», «Наркомания- путь в пропасть», «Правонарушения и ответственность»;
•	Акция-концерт «Здоровье – это мой образ жизни»;
•	Заседание клуба здорового образа жизни для детей и родителей «Думайте сами, решайте сами» (о борьбе с негативными привычками);
•	Оформление стендов, уголков, фотовыставок на тему ЗОЖ «Счастье быть здоровым»;
•	 Вечер отдыха+ молодежная акция «Курение - вред»;
Круглые столы, диспуты “Жизнь без наркотиков”, “Суд над папиросой
Патриотическое воспитание.
•	театрализованные представления, 
•	тематические вечера
•	 концерты, 
•	вечера встреч, вечера песни, огоньки, 
•	литературные и литературно-музыкальные гостиные;
•	оказание помощи на дому (тимуровская работа);
•	 создание Уголков Славы и Памяти;
•	беседы, уроки и часы мужества;
•	фестиваль народного творчества «Авылнын кадерен белик»
Мероприятия по патриотическому воспитанию
•	Торжественные проводы в ряды Вооруженных Сил «Призван Родину защищать!»
•	Митинг у Монумента Славы «Поклон тебе, Великая! Салют тебе, Победа!»
•	Народное гулянье «Май течет рекой нарядной!»
•	Встречи с воинами-интернационалистами «Солдатскому братству верны» 
•	«Есть в красках Победы оттенки войны», тематический концерт;
•	«В суровых буднях песни воевали, в атаку рвались сквозь огонь и дым», вечер военной песни;
•	«А память священна», чествование на дому участников и ветеранов ВОВ, вдов погибших и умерших участников  войны;
•	фестиваль народного творчества «Авылнын кадерен белик»,
•	фестиваль народного творчества “Туган жирем – голлэр иле”.
Деятельность клубных формирований, клубов по интересам, любительских объединений
•	 Клубные формирования по различным жанрам самодеятельного народного творчества (коллективы,  студии, кружки любительского   художественного    творчества,  народные  театры) 
•	любительские объединения и клубы:
•	культурно –познавательные - клубы любителей песни (танца, театра, фольклора)
•	историко-краеведческие, научно-технические, природно -экологические, культурно-бытовые, коллекционно-собирательские и т.п.,
•	другие клубные формирования, к примеру, спортивно-одоровительные клубы и секции
Инновационные формы культурно-досуговой деятельности.
•	Конкурс «Ханым – солтаным»
•	«Хөрмәтебез сезгә, әниләр” 
•	«Нәүрүз гүзәле» - конкурс красоты
•	“Шаяннар, тапкырлар” мәҗлесе ШТМ
•	“Егет солтаны”, 
•	“Гүзәл туташ”, 
•	“Игезәкләр”конкурс-кичәләре
Платные виды услуг культурно-досуговых учреждений.
•	дискотеки,
•	платные мероприятия по заявкам предприятий и организаций,
•	юбилеи,
•	новогодние утренники для детей, концерты,
•	тематические программы,
•	показ видеофильмов,
•	аренда помещений,
•	занятия в тренажерном зале,
 теннис и бильярд.
Значимые события культурной жизни района.
•	«Авылым кичләре» - праздники улиц, двора
•	“Шушы яктан, шушы туфрактан без” – праздники села
•	Встречи с выдающимися людьми района, выходцами из се, деревень данного района
Календарь мероприятий года.
•	«2008 - Год семьи в России» «2009 - Год молодежи в России»
•	«2010 - Год учителя в Татарстане» «2011 - Год Габдуллы Тукая в РТ»
•	«2012  – Год историко-культурного наследия Республики Татарстан» 
•	«2013 - Год охраны окружающей среды»

----------

fafa65 (07.10.2016), marinika100 (08.06.2017), Sosnovka63 (10.11.2017), Алла и Александр (04.10.2016), Варшава (04.10.2016), Гульнур (04.11.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), ленсанна (05.10.2016)

----------


## Sosnovka63

Спасибо ценная информация, пригодилась. :Ok:

----------


## Натник

На сайте нашего ОДНТ появились методические рекомендации по подготовке материалов в СМИ для культурно-досуговых учреждений.

http://folkro.ru/userfiles/applicati...8b0dd0480e.pdf

----------

sa-sha76 (27.04.2017), Shusteer (01.01.2020), Алла и Александр (30.10.2016), Варшава (30.10.2016), Гульнур (04.11.2016), Зарница (22.12.2016), катрин04 (03.02.2018), Леди N (30.10.2016), Рамоновна (30.10.2016), Таня Л (30.10.2016), Толстячок (12.12.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Савелова

> "А в ответ тишина...."


Зоя, огромное Вам человеческое спасибо! Спасибо за материал! Вот пока самой поделится не чем, только, только буду вступать в должность, багажа за спиной никакого нет...

----------


## Гумочка

Здравствуйте. Спустя 10 лет, возвращаюсь в должность художественного руководителя сельского Дома Культуры. Эти 10 лет работала заведующей библиотекой... так сложилось, что руководство просит вернуться в прежнюю должность... на этом посту менялись специалисты, порядка ни в документации, ни в планировании и отчётности нет... надо всё разгребать, наводить порядок... Просьба моя к вам, дорогие коллеги, заключается в том, что мне необходимы правильные образцы паспортов кружков, схем перспективных планов и прочее... и, вообще, чем сейчас должен заниматься худрук? Как-то сумбурно написала... не знаю, что меня ждёт впереди...

----------

